#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-18
<mar> :)
<shookees> hm, įdomu
<shookees> Evolution 3.0.0 išėjęs
<shookees> nors mažai kas išvis apie tai kalba
<shookees> turbūt labai jau nemėgsta :D
<shookees> mm
<shookees> Evolution 3.0, reiškias ir gnome 3.0-iam
<FaK> Sveiki gal galeciau jusu paklausti?
<rtfb> klausk
<FaK> Na man tokia problema kai bandau keisti Vaizdo Efektus ismeta:Grafines terpes efektai negali buti ijungti.
<rtfb> gal vaizdo plokštės draiveriai nesusidėjo?
<FaK> Na nezinau. As per Virtual Server Suinstalinau Linux M 10
<FaK> Ir rankiniu budu Vaizdo draiverius reikia irasyti? Ar jie isiraso kartu Su Linux?
<FaK> Tai?
<rtfb> labai priklauso nuo naudojamos geležies ir konkrečios linux distribucijos
<rtfb> apie Linux M nieko nežinau
<rtfb> virtual server? Tai tu OS susidėjai ne į geležį, o į virtualią mašiną?
<FaK> Taip.
<FaK> Daviau jai 2Gb ram. 100GB vietos.
<FaK> O 4GB ram pasilikau Win 7 ir 400GB vietos
<rtfb> hmz. Niekada neteko susidurti su tokia konfigūracija :-/
<rtfb> užsuk rytoj labiau „konvenciniu“ metu, kai bus daugiau nemiegančių, gal kiti ką patars
<FaK> Na manau cia taspats kaip ir Ant gelezies isirases. Tad jei cia butu irasyta i gelezi ka patartum?
<rtfb> reikia kažkaip patikrinti, ar sudėti teisingi vaizdo plokštės draiveriai. O kaip tokie dalykai daromi, aš nuolat pamirštu :-)
<FaK> Gal prisiminsi :)
<FaK> Labai gerai butu.
<FaK> Na sistema mano vadinas Linux Mint 10.
<zatan>  Įdiegė į automobilį Windows operacinę sistemą.Važiuoja automobilis ir sustoja sankryžoje, o per gatvę eina nerealaus grožio ir proto blondinė.Lange pasirodo užrašas - jei norite šį vaizdą išsaugoti kaip ekrano užsklandą, spauskite akseleratorių.
<zatan> FaK, guest addtions yrashej ?
<FaK> Taip.
<FaK> Geras tas prikolas :D
<FaK> na tai gal tu kaipnors padeti gali?
<FaK> Ar ir tu nelabai zinai?
<zatan> FaK, compiz yrashytas by defaulta?
<FaK> Neseniai isirasiau Linux. Tai turbut taip. I defaulta.
<zatan> terminale parashyk: ccsm
<FaK> Iejes as jau ten.
<FaK> KA dabar?
<zatan> FaK, rinkis vaizdo efektus:)))
<zatan> arba ALT+F2 "metacity --replace"
<FaK> Na visus efektus uzbraukiau
<FaK> Na bet nieks nepasikeite.
<zatan> kokiu tau konkreciai efektu reikia ?
<zatan> ALT-F2 "metacity --replace"
<zatan> defaultiniai efektai bus
<FaK> Na o kur galeciau gauti http://kevin108.com/files/images/forums/eeeuser/eee-09-29.jpg sita efekta.
<FaK> Tos apatines juostos.
<zatan> http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/Docky
<zatan> arba Avant Windows Navigator
<zatan> etc.
<zatan> google it
<FaK> Aisku :) O kokia patartum Naudoti Linux Versija?
<FaK> Pavizdziui pas mane 6GB ram 1GB vaizdo korta 4 CPU 2.7GHz.
<zatan> FaK, Docky, arba Cairo-Dock
<FaK> Ne ne, as kalbu apie pacia OS.
<zatan> ubuntu:)))
<FaK> Naujausia Versija?
<FaK> Ar konkreciai kokia.
<zatan> 10.10
<FaK> O kaip manai apie Linux Mint.?
<zatan> FaK, negaliu daug pasakyti nes niekad nenaudojes, bet isbandysiu nes turiu parsisiuntes tai desiu y vbox'a :)
<FaK> Na dabar norejau paklausti jei as noriu isirasyti is Windows 7 i Ubuntu 10.10 bus kokiu problemu? Ar isirasyti taipat paprasta kaip ir kokius win XP per boot menu?
<FaK> Ir dar norejau paklausti ar ubuntu 32bit Isves visus 6GB ram? Ar teks 64 BIt rasytis?
<zatan> FaK, naudok 64bit, kam tau naudoti 32bit ant 6gb ?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-19
<FaK> [11:57] <FaK> Na dabar norejau paklausti jei as noriu isirasyti is Windows 7 i Ubuntu 10.10 bus kokiu problemu? Ar isirasyti taipat paprasta kaip ir kokius win XP per boot menu?
<zatan> FaK, yrashymas paprastesnis negu windowsu:)))
<zatan> ar turi nori dual-boot pasidaryti su win ?
<FaK> NE noriu Tiktai Ubuntu.
<FaK> Nes kam man 2 OS tik daugiau lagins.
<zatan> FaK, saunuolis, paprastas tikrai yrashymas niekad neturejes problemu su instaliacija
<FaK> Aisku, nes man reikia Ubuntu tam kad laikyciu Serverius. + Kad patirties kaskokios igauciau ir mokeciau elgtis su kitokiu OS.
<FaK> O neisirasys ant Virsaus Sitas OS? Ar bus koks pasirinkimas Isinstalint sena?
<zatan> FaK, bus pasiulymas formatuoti harda? bet jaj tai netenkina pasileisk ubuntu kaip livecd , tada SYSTEM -> ADMINISTRATION -> GPARTED , ir susireguliouk particijas taip kaip tave tenkina
<zatan> ok as afk
<FaK> paskutinis klausimas.
<FaK> O reikes irasynet per Boot Menu ar ais paprastai?
<zatan> FaK,  gali yrashyti per boot menu, gali ir pasileisti kaip LIVE CD, ir tada yrashineti kaip GUI
<FaK> Aisku tai tiek :) Gal galeciau gauti tavo Skype jei reiketu pagalbos man. Aisku jai tau nesunku bus padeti :).
<FaK> Sveiki reiktu labai jusu pagalbos :)
<FaK> Kasnors galetumet padeti?
<shookees> Labas, kokios bėdos?
<FaK> Isirasiau i komakta Ubuntu 10.10 JI usinstaliavau i PC. Ir dabar yra 2 OS Windows 7 ir Ubuntu. NOrs kai idejau kompakta buvo pasirinkti INstaliacija galvojau viduryje instaliacijos bus pasirinkti formatuoti ar kaskas tokio kad istrinti sena OS bet to nebuvo.
<shookees> nu rodos būna toksai - use all hard drive
<FaK> Buvo pasirinkti tik i koki diska irasyti
<shookees> bet dabar, kai įsirašei sistemą
<shookees> yra tokia priemonė: fdisk rodos
<shookees> bet ją reikia per livecd, neužkrovus jokios OS iš hdd leisti
<shookees> ir ten galima redaguoti skirsnius
<FaK> Tai leisti kompakta per BOot Menu?
<FaK> ar ta livecd reikia kaipnors kitaip paleisti?
<shookees> livecd tiesiog
<shookees> ubuntu rodos turi įdiegtą fdisk savo livecd, tai nereikės naujo įrašinėti
<FaK> O perkaut dabar PC. Ir ka spaust ar automatiskai ten kaskur pasirinkt bus ?
<shookees> ehm,nu užsikraus pats livecd gi
<FaK> na bandau :)
<shookees> tik, aišku per bios'us nustatyk, kad užkrautų pirmiau iš cd, nei hdd
<FaK> Gal galetumet kas padėti? Kodėl as isirašiau Ubuntu 10.10 Ir pas mane nėra garso?
<FaK> Yra kasnors?
<FaK> Gal galetumet kas padėti? Kodėl aš isirašiau Ubuntu 10.10 Ir pas mane nėra garso?
<FaK> :D Kokia pieva
<FaK> Kai Lt kalba ijungta Scroll Lock mygtukas isijungia :D
<FaK> abrius
<FaK> Esi?
<abrius> taip, labas
<FaK> Gal galėtum padėti?
<abrius> na jei leis jegos, butinai padesiu
<FaK> Ną man tokia problėma kad nėra garso. Prieš tai turėjau Linux Mint 10 garsas buvo isirašiau Ubuntu 10.10 ir nėra garso.
<abrius> pabandyk terminale sudo gstreamer-properties
<abrius> ten kiek pamenu yra vaizdo ir garso pasireguliavimai gal pades ten
<FaK> Gerai tuojau pabandysiu.
<abrius> arba per paprastus garso nustatymus bandei?
<FaK> Bandžiau kaška žiurėt
<FaK> Ną garso
<FaK> Vistiek nėra
<FaK> Abrius
<FaK> Galiu dar paklaust?
<abrius> zinoma
<FaK> gal žinai tokia programa Radmin Viewer?
<abrius> taip, zinau
<abrius> teamviewer yra linuxams
<abrius> labai puikiai veikia
<abrius> isbandyta
<FaK> Bet Radmin yra daug geresne nes nelagina skaityk kaip per LAN>
<abrius> na, teamviewer irgi nelagina, kai kapstausi pas draugus windozese
<abrius> irgi per interneta, normaliai veikia
<FaK> O eitu iš windowsu jungtis i Linux?
<abrius> manau taip
<FaK> Nes man sakė kad Linux i win jungė o Win i linux Ne.
<abrius> nebandziau to varianto is win i linux, bet manau, kad visgi turetu veikti
<FaK> O reikia isirašinėti TW pe Wine?
<abrius> ne
<abrius> instalini ir viskas
<FaK> Ną bandysiu.
<FaK> O tu esi bandes paleisti Radmin ant Linuxu?
<abrius> nebandziau, mano poreikiams uzteko teamview
<FaK> Ną Teamviewer isirašė be problemu.
<Aivaras> Įsiterpsiu šiek tiek. Kokio velnio jums iš windows jungtis į Linux? :D
<FaK> Ną man Serveriui reikia.
<FaK> PRiejimo
<Aivaras> O tai serveris pas tave su GUI? :D
<FaK> Ną manęs to neklausk ne aš ji darau aš tik laikau. Ir reikia programos per kuria galima būtų iš Win jungtis i Linux.
<Aivaras> putty
<FaK> Ir beje gal žinai kodėl kai per flash player koki žaidima jungiu ar taip flash animacija jinai man biški stringa. Nors ant Win 7 nieko panašaus nebuvo.
<Aivaras> Hardware spartinimą įsijunk.
<FaK> Kur ji galėčiau rasti ?
<Aivaras> Gal googlėj?
<FaK> Ną pačiam kompiuteri. O ne googlej.
<Aivaras> Googlėj surasi kaip tai padaryti pačiam kompiuteri.
<Aivaras> /etc/adobe/mms.cfg nulį į vienetą pakeisk.
<FaK> etc folderi nėra pas mane adobe.
<Aivaras> O tai tu flašą išvis turi?
<FaK> Ną nežinau aš isirašiau adobe Mozilla įskiepi.
<FaK> Kurį rado Ubuntu Programu Centras.
<Aivaras> Aš visada sakiau, kad ubuntu išlepins noobus tiek, kad jie nebežinos ką daro... :(
<FaK> Ną ko čia pykt. Aš Antra diena kaip naudoju tą Ubuntu. Gi jei nemoki tai nereiškia kad reikia viską mest...
<Aivaras> Ne, nemesk, tik skaityk wiki.
<FaK> Ną tai galvojau kad gal padėsi ir greičiau bus. Nei skaityt kokius 2 Puslapius teksto ir gale rast ataskyma.
<FaK> Ną tai galvojau kad gal padėsi ir greičiau bus. Nei skaityt kokius 2 Puslapius teksto ir gale rast atsakyma.
<Aivaras> Na tai pradėk skaityti... Niekas čia nebus ant lėkštutės padėta, google - geriausias draugas. Juo ir naudokis :)
<FaK> Ną aišku dėkui. O dėl garso tu gal žinai kas galėtu būti? Ant Linux Mint 10 garsas buvo isirašiau Ubuntu 10.10 ir nėra garso.
<Aivaras> aplay -l
<Aivaras> ką rodo?
<FaK> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: VT1708S Analog [VT1708S Analog]   Subdevices: 1/2   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1 card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: VT1708S Digital [VT1708S Digital]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Aivaras> mato tavo garso kortą. vaikščiok per meniu ir ieškok ko nors su garsu susijusio, arba rašyk 'alsamixer'
<Aivaras> ir niekada outputo nerašyk į irc - naudokis talpinimo servizais. pastebin.com pvz
<shookees> Sveikas, Aivarai
<Aivaras> Labas :)
<shookees> teko jau gnome 3 pakrapštyti? :)
<Aivaras> teko.
<shookees> ir kaip?
<Aivaras> fluxbox'ą įsirašiau... :D
<shookees> :D nu jau
<Aivaras> screen'o reikia? :D
<shookees> nu įdomu
<Aivaras> http://img.silke.in/images/2011041823134812.png
<shookees> nejau su fluxbox'u jau taip patogiau nei gnome 3.0? :o
<Aivaras> Man gnome3 išvis nepatiko.
<Aivaras> Ir šiaip aš norėjau perbėgti į lengvesnę aplinką. Tik noobišų įpročių neatsikračiau. :D Gnome3 - geras spyris buvo :D
<shookees> Man pačiam arba terminalinis darbas, arba koks kitoks nei default gnome 2 ar windows tipo window manageris
<shookees> visgi 21 amžius :D
<Aivaras> 21 amžius reiškia, kad kiekvienas turi rinktis kas jam patogiau. :) O patogiau - ne visada užkišyta kaip koks KDE
<FaK> Ną bandžiau daug skirtingų variantu garso vistiek neišgavau...
<Aivaras> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Aivaras> Ir skaityk.. :)
<shookees> FaK, Sound Preferences veikia?
<FaK> Dėkui :)
<shookees> pasižiūrėk ar veikia :D
<Aivaras> shookees: BTW  naudoju juodą terminalo foną ir žalią šriftą. :D
<shookees> pff, pirmas dalykas ką reikia padaryti įsirašius linux :D
<Aivaras> ir vis tiek su gnome sėdi? :D
<Aivaras> Dude its just wrong :D
<shookees> man ne lengvumas dabar galvoj
<shookees> svarbu, kad pasiimčiau ir nesiknisčiau ten su kokiom nelaimėm, kad nesuderinama pusė dalykų paskui :D
<Aivaras> Kas tau turi būti suderinama su window manageriu? :D
<shookees> kernelis pvz :D
<shookees> buvo karta eksperimentavau su visokiais wm ir bac prašo naujesnio kernelio
<shookees> np,tvarkės apie valandžikę
<Aivaras> Su ubuntu?
<shookees> su gentoo
<shookees> ai ne, su kažkokiu tribridu gentoo
<Aivaras> Keistas tu žmogus.. :D
<shookees> anyway, einu ką suvalgyt ;p
<Aivaras> Skanaus.
<FaK> Aivarai, galiu paklausti?
<FaK> Viską pagal Guide dariau nieko. Lietuviškam forume paskaičiau rašė kad reikia kitus garso draiverius susirast
<shookees> FaK, o gal ką šiaip darei su pulseaudio?
<FaK> Nieko nedariau isirašiau Ubuntu atsinaujinau juos. Garso vistiek nebuvo.
<FaK> Patikrinau nustatymus nėra niekur Mute
<shookees> hm
<FaK> Garso korta rado.
<shookees> Sound preferences
<shookees> Hardware tab'e
<shookees> keičiant selected device profile ir testuojant, neina?
<FaK> Pas mane Lietuviškai nelabai žinau.
<FaK> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8800a72d6868ad0d0970adf455d8bd933f619055 Va mano Log.
<shookees> sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel pabandyk
<FaK> Nieko nemeta.
<shookees> ir garsą kokį bandyk paleist
<FaK> Bandžiau testuot Įrenginius 2 Yra nei pas vieną testuojant garso nebuvo.
<mgedmin> hm, tame loge IEC958 yra [on]
<mgedmin> gal pabandyk su alsamixeriu pakeisti į off?
<FaK> Tą alsamixeri kur rast?
<mgedmin> terminale
<FaK> Visus i off pakeist?
<mgedmin> ne!
<mgedmin> tik IEC958
<abrius> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0DbIgjp5pE
<mgedmin> (ten skaitmeninis audio išvedimas)
<mgedmin> kažin, alsamixeris rodys IEC956 ar S/PDIF?
<FaK> Nėra tokio
<mgedmin> o žinai, pas mane irgi on, ir garsas veikia
<mgedmin> ne dėl to problema
<FaK>  S/PDIF  <S/PDIF De> Sitie
<mgedmin> nežinau, dėl ko...
<FaK> 00 Rodo abudu
<FaK> kad jū mažint,didint neina.
<FaK> Nei išjunkt nei ijungt
<FaK> Visi buvo nustatyti 0 dabar visus uždidinau
<mgedmin> kiek loge mačiau, grojimo kanalai visi buvo > 0, tik įrašymo buvo ant 0...
<FaK> Dabar visus Uždidinau iki max.
<FaK> Garso kaip nėra taip nėra
<mgedmin> šiaip bugas, jei, pvz, live cd pakrovus garsas iškart neveikia
<mgedmin> čia laptas?  koks gamintojas/modelis?
<FaK> Ne laptopas
<FaK> Kompas rinktas iš dalių
<mgedmin> garsas integruotas ant motininės, ar ne?
<FaK> Šito negalių pasakyt. Kad tik žinočiau.
<FaK> Galiu modėlio info numest
<FaK> Motininės
<mgedmin> loge buvo
<FaK> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=M3A770DE wa info
<FaK> O gal tu galėtum i TW pasijunkt?
<FaK> Gal geriau žinotum kas kaip gyvai matytum?
<mgedmin> kas yra TW?
<FaK> TeamViewer.
<mgedmin> neverheardofit
<FaK> Nežinai teamviewer?
<mgedmin> bet kokiu atveju nemanau, kad desktopo matymas padėtų...
<FaK> Taigi viską matysi ne Desktopą.
<mgedmin> o ką?
<FaK> Ną viską ką aš galių matyti.
<FaK> Valdysi mano Kompiuteri
<FaK> www.teamviewer.com
<FaK> Iš čia gali ji atsisiūsti.
<mgedmin> aš tą ir turėjau omenyje
<mgedmin> o kuri distribucija naujesnė?  Mint ar Ubuntu 10.10?
<FaK> Ant Mint garsas buvo
<mgedmin> "Linux Mint 10 features the following upstream components: Ubuntu 10.10, Linux 2.6.35"
<mgedmin> keista
<FaK> Aš buvau Mint turėjes garsas buvo
<FaK> ISirašiau ubuntu 10.10 nėra.
<mgedmin> gal branduolys kiek atnaujintas, palyginus su 10.10?
<FaK> Gal.
<FaK> Bandysiu restartuoti kompiuteri
<FaK> Gal atsiras garsa.
<mgedmin> gali dar pabandyti įjungti maverick-proposed programinės įrangos saugyklą, atnaujinti branduolį ir tada perkrauti
<FaK> Sveiki.
<FaK> Shookeees, bandžiau tvarkytis iki šiol nepavyko.
<FaK> Gal yra savanorių kurie norėtu man padėti išspręsti vieną problemą? Bučiau labai dėkingas. :)
<FaK> Ną matau nelabai.
<FaK> Gal galit kas padėti?
<FaK> ReekenX
<ReekenX> ?
<FaK> Galėtum biški pagelbėt?
<ReekenX> Sure :)
<FaK> Gal turi TeamViewer? Žymiai geriau būtų.
<FaK> Nes taip manau nelabai kas gausis.
<ReekenX> Tuoj instaliuosiu, nors nemoku juo naudotis :)
<FaK> IÅ¡mokinsiu nera sunku :)
<ReekenX> Neveikia instaliacija Teamview'erio ant Ubuntu 11.04 :/
<FaK> Turėtu veikt nes man ant 10.10 Veikia.
<FaK> Pabandyk per Wine.
<ReekenX> Oj, ne, jo tikrai neinstaliuosiu - operacinės sistemos gadinimas :D
<ReekenX> Gal pamėgink paaiškint problemą, ar screenshot'ą parodyt kas yra :)
<FaK> Ną man garso nėra  su nustatymais lyg ir viskas gerai daug kartų keičiau žiurėjau. Bet visitek garso nėra. Turėjau Linux Mint 10 ten garsas buvo dabar isirašiau Ubuntu 10.10 ir nėra garso.
<Aivaras> Rašykis mint ir turėk garsą. :D
<FaK> Nenoriu aš mint.
<Aivaras> Gentoo rašyk tada...
<FaK> Ką tas Gentoo duoda
<Aivaras> Tave priverstų mint įsirašyti :D
<ReekenX> Ar tu garso nustatymuose mėginai išjungus mikfofoną (būtinai!) pakeisti esantį default hardware į kokį nors kitą nei nustatytą? Ir pamėginti su visais hardware :)
<ReekenX> Nesirašyk mint :D
<FaK> Išjungus mikrafona tai kaip Ištraukt ji iš lizdo ar išjunkt per nustatymus?
<ReekenX> Per nustatymus
<ReekenX> Garso nustatymuose ten yra profiliai ir dar hardware pasirinkimai. Įjunk kokią dainą per Banshee playerį ir kaitaliok. Man irgi buvo problemos, nes tik instaliavus Ubuntu neveikė garsas. Netyčia išsiaiškinau, kad ten problema buvo
<FaK> Aš dainos nejungiu aš Test darau
<Aivaras> Gal pas tave kokia uber kieta garso korta?
<FaK> Na kompas mano 6GB ram 1GB vaizdo kortą 1GB intiko plokštė lygtais, 4CPU 2.7Ghz O Garso plokšte net nežinau :D
<Aivaras> Tai bus integruota į motiną ir turėtų veikti be problemų.
<FaK> Bandžiau katik visus
<FaK> Nieks negroja
<FaK> Nesigirdi
<ReekenX> Tikrai garsumas 100% nustatytas?
<FaK> Taip.
<ReekenX> Mute neuždėta (taip, klausiu pačio durniausio klausimo)
<FaK> Ne.
<ReekenX> Hardware drivers žiūrėjai? Gal yra tau kokie nors draiveriai?
<ReekenX> Mint'as gi tas pats Ubuntu :/
<Aivaras> (Yra dar durnesnis klausimas.) Kolonėlėl, ausinės - prijungtos? :D
<FaK> Taip.
<ReekenX> Aivaras: pranokai mane :/
<FaK> LinuxPkg_5.16rc6.tar.bz2 Å¡ita bandysiu instaliuoti.
<ReekenX> Dar klausimas: Ar tu išjunges Ubuntu garsų temą? Su 11.04 alpha versija buvo toks bug'as padarytas, kad išjungus Ubuntu alert garsus apskritai jokie garsai neveikia. Gal verta išmėginti?
<FaK> Neišjuness
<FaK> Neišjunges
<ReekenX> O tau veikia garsas per Ubuntu Live CD?
<FaK> Žinok neatkreipiau demesio.
<ReekenX> Galėtum patikrinti. Jeigu veiktų, reiškia dabar priinstaliavai/prikonfigūravai kažko ir neveikia. Jei neveiktų - Ubuntu bėda konfigūracijose, tektų googlinti.
<FaK> Tuoj pažiurėsiu ar bus garsas per install.
<ReekenX> Kai FaK eis patikrinti Live CD, davai visi atsijungiam iš chat'o :D
<ReekenX> Oj, jis dar prisijungęs...
<FaK> Nice
<FaK> Dawai.
<FaK> Setupe irgi nebuvo soundu
<FaK> Aš gi iškart kai isirašiau soundu jau nebuvo.
<FaK> ReekenX
<FaK> Tai ką siulai?
<ReekenX> Hm...
<ReekenX> Reikia googlinti, reiškia pats Ubuntu kaltas dėl garso
<ReekenX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting skaitei šitą?
<ReekenX> Viską išsibandei?
<FaK> TYaip
<FaK> Taip.
<ReekenX> 2x Hm...
<FaK> O 11 Versija daug kuo skirias?
<FaK> gal ja isirašyt.
<ReekenX> Tai išmėgink Live CD :)
<davidlt> O kokios problemos su garsu?
<ReekenX> Jam ant Ubuntu 10.04 garso nėra :)
<FaK> Ną niekur  garso nėra bandžiau visokius nustatymus vistiek nėra garso.
<FaK> pas mane Ubuntu 10.10
<davidlt> TIk nėra garso ar nerodo, kad garso korta yra?
<FaK> O ne 10.04
<FaK> Tik nėra garso.
<ReekenX> FaK: gal atsisiųsk į USB Ubuntu 11.04 jeigu laiko turi ir išmėgink su Live CD
<davidlt> Man ant MacBook'o taip buvo.
<ReekenX> O tau ant senesnių Ubuntu buvo garsas?
<FaK> man ant Mint'o Buvo.
<davidlt> Tai pasirodo ten buvo Mute uždėtas, bet galima jį tik per alsa mixer'į
<FaK> Per alsamixer visur užgarsines
<FaK> Vistiek nėra
<davidlt> Ieškojai šios problemos bug tracker'yje?
<FaK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting pagal Å¡ita gida
<FaK> Viską lyg ir išbandžiau.
<davidlt> Aš matyt siūlyčiau pasikapstyti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<davidlt> Pažiūrėti ar niekas neturi tos pačios problemos/klaidos
<FaK> Na bet ir pas mane per LiveCd garso nebuvo.
<FaK> 1945 results
<FaK> Tiek žiurėt? Pažiurėjau gal 3 na bet čia visiem skirtingai.
<davidlt> Mėgink ieškoti pagal savo garso plokštę
<FaK> Kaip ją pažiurėt?
<FaK> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) 02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio
<FaK> Malyg tokią.
<FaK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/573314 va
<FaK> Man atrodo radau
<FaK> Set the audio device back to 'Internal Audio' and everything's back to normal. *bliss*  Looks like sometime during the upgrades from beta->RC->Final it flipped from internal to the hdmi.
<FaK> Va ką rašo.
<davidlt> mėginai?
<FaK> Jo..
<FaK> Nieko
<FaK> Arba nemokų čia taip.
<FaK> Nes Ubuntu neseniai isirašiau.
<FaK> Ną geriausia būtų jei į mano PC mokantis koks ieitu ir pažiurėtu manau.
<FaK> S/PDIF >S/PDIF D Va Å¡itu
<FaK> IÅ¡vis neina garsint,tylint
<FaK> Ant nulio stovi.
<FaK> SpX
<davidlt> Nežinau
<Dark> Sveiki.
<Guest69179> Padėt gal kas galit?
<sirex> Guest69179, kokiu klausimu?
<Guest69179> Na gal skype savo gali duoti galėčiau aiškiau išaiškint?
<sirex> Guest69179, nenaudoju Skype, ir kitiems nerekomenduoju :)
<sirex> geriau klausk čia, gal kažkas susidūrė su panašia problema ir iš karto ras atsakymą.
<Guest69179> Na tikrai neras visą dieną ieškau kas galėtu būti nieko panašaus i atsakyma neradau.
<sirex> Guest69179, tai kokia problema?
<Guest69179> Man dėl garso. Niekur jo nėra nors niekas neužmutinta .
<vyrishkis> tai bent jau paklausk
<vyrishkis> :(
<vyrishkis> nespejau
<Guest69179> Naudoju Ubuntu 10.10 versija. Tik isirašiau ir jau buvo be garso.
<vyrishkis> kokia korta
<sirex> Guest69179, kiek žinau dažniausiai žmonės susiduria su garso problemomis dėl PulseAudio.
<vyrishkis> turi?
<Guest69179> AsRock
<Guest69179> Motininė čia.
<Guest69179> O pačia korta tuoj pažiurėsiu
<sirex> Šiaip tai labai gerai čia viskas aprašyta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Guest69179> Sirex bandžiau..
<Kulverstukas> reike pagalbos su prakeiktu openoffice
<sirex> Galima pažingsniui viską bandyti, kas parašyta.
<Kulverstukas> kas pades? :D
<sirex> Kulverstukas, su open office... :D
<Kulverstukas> cia buvo sarkazmas...? :P
<shookees> sveiiiki
<vyrishkis> gyvi
<Guest69179> Sveikas.
<sirex> Guest69179, ką išveda komanda: lspci | grep -i audio
<Pawka> hey
<sirex> Kulverstukas, kiek žinau tu esi gan senas Ubuntu naudotojas, tai ir problemos turėtų būti rimtos. O dabar OpenOffice.. :)
<Kulverstukas> naudoju ubuntu 10.04, openoffice 3.2. Rasiau vakar didely dokumenta, issprendziau kaip apsieiti su tais stiliais. Kiekvienam lapuj dejau vis nauja, nes man reike headery pakeisti kiekvienam lapuj i vis kitoki. Sende atsidarau - ziuu kad nera man tu stiliu ir viskas susigadino...
<Guest69179> sirex, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) 02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio
<Kulverstukas> klausimas: kaip man tuos stilius issaugoti arba isvis ju nenaudoti!?
<sirex> Pawka, sugalvojau, kad per RP galima išnaudotu du kambarius taip: viename vyks pranešimai, o kitame patyrę supportins nepatyrusius, kas norės galės vietoje įsidiegti Ubuntu ir pan. Ką manai?
<Kulverstukas> beto, kam jie isvis reikalingi! jai as ju nenoriu tai reiske nenoriu!
<Kulverstukas> o ne default'a naudoti :|
<sirex> Guest69179, ar pagal tą išvestą tekstą bandei gūglėje ieškoti? Dažniausiai padeda.
<sirex> Kulverstukas, stiliai skirti visam dokumentui, o ne atskiram lapui. Siūlau paprasčiausiai nenaudoti stilių headeriams ir footeriams.
<Kulverstukas> va va va, sito as ir noriu - isvis ju nenaudoti
<Kulverstukas> taciau niekur nerandu kaip
<Kulverstukas> nes joks stilius yra default stilius
<sirex> Kulverstukas, kaip suprasti nerandi kaip nenaudoti stilių? Paprasčiausiai jų nenaudok ir tiek.
<Kulverstukas> todel visiems lapams bus tas pats stilius
<Kulverstukas> bet kuriuo atveju vistiek naudosi stilius
<Guest69179> Sirex, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/529137?comments=all Va man atrodo čia radau.
<Kulverstukas> tai ir sakau kad ju neina isjungti
<sirex> Kulverstukas, default stilius tai žinoma, kad visada naudojamas, nes visi kiti stiliai juo remiasi. Paprasčiausiai pažymėk norimą paragrafą ar tekstą, ir suformatuok jį kaip nori. Ir bus default stiliaus nenaudojimas.
<sirex> Kitaip sakant OpenOffice pirmiausia žiūri bendruosius stilius, bet jei tekstą suformatavai pats, tada tavo formatavimai perrašo bendrus puslapio stilius, tokius kaip default.
<sirex> Guest69179, ar skaitei paskutinį komentarą, panašu, kad ten parašyta kaip spręsti problemą.
<Guest69179> sirex, bandžiau idėti ta eilute rašo Priegai Nesuteikta.
<sirex> Guest69179, failą atidaryk iš komandinės eilutės taip: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Guest69179> sirex, nepadėjo garso vistiek nėra.
<sirex> Guest69179, o suvedei tas kitas komandas?
<Guest69179> Taip
<Guest69179> Gal tu turi TeamViewer?
<sirex> Guest69179, ne.
<sirex> Guest69179, dar vienas variantas: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<Guest69179> sirex, pas mane nėra tiek daug tu pasirinkimu ten movies ir t.t ir ALSA nėra.
<sirex> Guest69179, dar radau vieną forumo postą, kur panaši problema buvo išspręsta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10030036&postcount=36
<sirex> Arba tiesiog gali išbandyti šitą komandą: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Guest69179> sirex, parašiau sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel ir nieko neišmete
<Guest69179> Nei error nieko atrodo lyg būtų tuščiai paspaustą.
<sirex> Guest69179, nieko ir neturėjo išmesti. Žiūrėk ar yra garsas.
<Guest69179> lsmod parašiau išmete
<Guest69179> snd_hda_intel          26147  3
<Guest69179> Na bandau Rr
<Guest69179> RR
<FaK> sirex, nepadėjo :)
<sirex> FaK, alsamixer reguliuoti bandei?
<FaK> Na taip bet aš nelabai ką ten gaudaus.
<FaK> Naujas aš ant Ubuntu
<sirex> FaK, o pasileidus Ubuntu iš LiveCD garsas yra?
<FaK> Tipo paleisti kaip IÅ¡bandymui per CD versija?
<FaK> sirex, bandžiau per LiveCD garso taipat nėra.
<zatan> Fak : pakopink cat /proc/asound
<zatan> Fak : pakopink cat /proc/asound/cards
<FaK> yra card0, card1,HDMI,SB,Seq
<FaK> ai yra
<FaK> Sorry :)
<zatan> pakoping viska pilnai
<zatan> pakopink viska pilnai
<FaK> http://pastebin.com/X9C85Di8
<FaK> Wa
<zatan> sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<zatan> ir vel daryk cat /proc/asound/cards      , sarahas nepakites ?
<FaK> Padariau
<FaK> Kai kekviena karta atidarau tą failą meta Failas Yra pakites Ar norite ji atnaujinti papsaudi Perkauti. Vėl ji išmeta tekstas nepakites ir vėl rašo ar norite perkrauti
<FaK> Failas /proc/asound/cards pakeistas diske.
<FaK> Ar norite atverti failą iš naujo?
<zatan> taip
<FaK> http://pastebin.com/cqYxYiKj
<FaK> ir va vistiek taspats man atrodo
<zatan> FaK,  ok dabar alsamixer -c 0
<zatan> ir spausk (M) padaryk unmute
<zatan> turi 00 buti i ne (MM)
<FaK> Paspaudžiau M ir neberodo MM žaliai
<zatan> o nea*
<zatan> OO rodo zaliai ?
<FaK>  Taip
<zatan> good
<zatan> :)))
<FaK> AÅ¡ galiu screena
<FaK> Kaip viskas ten atrodo
<FaK> Idėt parodyt
<zatan> nereik
<zatan> FaK,  dabar daryk : speaker-test -c2
<FaK> Galiu išjungti ta alsmixer?
<zatan> joa
<FaK> parašiau
<FaK> speaker-test -c2
<zatan> ir girdi garsus ?
<FaK> http://pastebin.com/PAp6QyFU Å tai tekstas
<FaK> Negirdžiu nieko
<FaK> Nieko negirdėjau tik teksta išmete
<zatan> FaK,  ydomej, pas tave koloneles niekas nepajungta y vidine plokste ?
<FaK> I vidinė?
<FaK> I kištuka tipo?
<zatan> joa
<FaK> Ną ijungtos kolonelės
<FaK> Sakau man ant Linux Mint 10 Soundai buvo.
<zatan> FaK,  turi ausines ?
<shookees> kernelis gal tada?
<FaK> turiu
<zatan> ykisk ausines ir dar karta paleisk speaker-test -c2
<FaK> Vistiek negirdžiu
<zatan> FaK,  aplay -vv /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_*
<FaK> Procentus krauną kaškokius
<zatan> o garsas ??
<FaK> Nėra
<zatan> ok jaj procentus krauna tai reiskia kad alsa puikiai yrashyta
<FaK> kokia 20 sec
<FaK> ties 34%
<FaK> dabar
<zatan> ok nesvarbu svarbu procentai kraunasi :)
<zatan> FaK,  pabandyk : sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-`uname -r`
<zatan> jaj nea prasome uzsukti y #alsa
<FaK> Na kaška atsiunte
<zatan> perkrauk
<FaK> Ką dabar?
<FaK> PC?
<zatan> joa
<zatan> as afk
<zatan> jaj ka #alsa
<Puminis> Sveiki
<shookees> labas
<Puminis> gal zinot koki nors ftp programa kad veiktu ant ubuntu fillezilla neveikia
<shookees> gftp?
<zatan> terminalas
<FaK> Zatan, nepadėjo :) Gal dar kartą gali pakartoti kas ten per kanalas
<zatan> #alsa
<sirex> Puminis, lftp
<sirex> Matosi, kad zatan turėjęs daug problemų su garsu.. :)
<zatan> sirex, buvo kai reikejo sujungti 5.1 koloneles :))))
<sirex> Susijungė?
<zatan> sirex, joa viskas puikiai dabar groja :)
<Puminis> rasant gftp ismeta Programinės įrangos paketo diegimas ar pašalinimas nepavyko.
<FaK> Na o man niekas negroja :D
<Puminis> o isirase is antro karto
<Puminis> utorrent nera programos ant ubuntu 10.10?
<FaK> kad visi tam Alsa kanale tyli :D
<FaK> kitokia yra
<FaK> taspats principas
<sirex> FaK, dėl viso pikto pabandyk 11.04 Ubuntu versijos Live CD bent paleisti, gal ten veiks.
<sirex> Puminis, nėra, bet už tai yra Transmission.
<shookees> Puminis, rodos yra, bet transmission irgi neblogas :)
<FaK> Sirex.
<FaK> Å iuo metu neturiu kompakto. Eitu gal isimest i Flasha? Ar I PSP?
<shookees> i flasha pats tas
<sirex> FaK, nebūtinas kompaktas, užtenka USB atmintinės.
<sirex> Mano laptope iš vis tokios senienos kaip CD-ROM nėra, visada Ubuntu isirašinėju per USB.
<FaK> :D :DDDD
<zatan> pas mane kad ir yra , bet gal naudoju karta y tris menesius kai reikia cd-burninti "kazkam" :D
<FaK> "kazkam" :DDDDD O iškur galėčiau gauti Ubuntu 11.04?
<vyvea> tai kad visi gamintojai rekomenduoja Windows7, o zaidimai pokolkas kompaktuose dar tai nemanau kad "seniena". :)
<Puminis> kas bus naujo toje versijoje?
<sirex> FaK, ftp://ftp.litnet.lt/ubuntu-cd/natty/
<shookees> unity pakeis gnome lol
<vyvea> o kodel jie pasirinko Unity naudoti Qt? :)
<FaK> Sirex, ir visus po vieną čia siūstis? :D
<sirex> FaK, ne, išsirink tik vieną.
<sirex> vyvea, jei neklystu, todėl, kad Qt geriau veikia su mobiliais įrenginiais.
<FaK> sirex, O eitu tiesiog Uzmoutint ant Deamon tools ?
<FaK> Nes taip darydavau instalinant Win XP :D
<FaK> Nereikėdavo net kompakto
<vyvea> o Ubuntu 11.04 dar negalima rasyti per Wubi?
<sirex> FaK, :)
<vyvea> (neprisimena tiksliai pavadinimo)
<sirex> FaK, du kartus paspausk ant ISO ir užsimountis automatiškai.
<Puminis> gal galit numest linka is kur parsisiust transmission  niekur nerandu
<zatan> sudo apt-get install transmission-gtk
<sirex> Puminis, yra yra įdiegtas pagal nutylėjimą.
<sirex> Nebent naudoji ne Ubuntu.
<Puminis> dekui
<Puminis> na ubuntu naudoju 10.10
<FaK> zatan greitai čia atsakyma šovei atkales jau :D
<ReekenX> Puminis: ar tik ne nelegalią muziką/programas/filmus ruošiesi siųsti? A?
<zatan> FaK, transmissiona joa nes daznaj jy ten leisti is androido :D
<Puminis> ne, padainuoju ir i intika imetu ;D
<FaK> Zatan, Ne man neužmountina tiesiog išmeta i kompakta irašyti.
<zatan> FaK,  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download        , antroj skilty pasirink "USB"  ir "UBUNTU" spausk  "Show me How" :)
<FaK> zatan, dėkui :)
<FaK> Zatan, BÅ«tina 2GB laisvos vietos? :D pas mane PSP korta 2GB tik :D
<zatan> FaK,  taip rasho :)
<FaK> Ką čia dabar sumaščius :D
<FaK> O garsas būtų jei Užmountinu ant VIrtual Boxo ? :D
<FaK> Ar Linuxe neveikia jis?
<sirex> FaK, ne.
<sirex> Garsas į virtualboxa paduodamas iš host os'o.
<sirex> FaK, atsisiųsk 11.04 ir bandyk ją leisti iš LiveCD.
<Puminis> winamp yra ant ubuntu
<FaK> Sakau Å¡iuo metu neturiu kur ikelti atsisiuntes.
<FaK> Kompaktu nebeliko :D
<sirex> Jei nepasisekė su Ubuntu, tai gali dar bandyti OpenSuse, Fedora, gal būt ten garsas veiks. Kaip tik šios dvi išleistos neseniai su Gnome 3.
<sirex> Puminis, audacious.
<sirex> Puminis, išbandyk šitą: http://alternatyvos.lt/
<ReekenX> sirex: žudikas tu, ubuntu geriausias :D
<Puminis> dekui labai pravers
<ReekenX> FaK: neklausyk sirex, dabar Ubuntu 11.04 yra nesveikai geras su Unity :) Geriausia sistema ever :)
<sirex> ReekenX, svarbu požiūris į programinę įrangą, o neprisirišimas prie pavadinimų.. :)
<shookees> personaliai man fedora patiko, tik kažkodėl vis dar nepalaiko mano wifi :((
<FaK> Sirex, o tai sakau jei pas mane 2GB atmintinė o Kompakto šiuo metu neturiu pasibaigė, tai niekaip neisirašysių normalei?
<FaK> IR kaiptik išėjo :D
<FaK> ReekenX
<ReekenX> Susinervino sirex :D
<ReekenX> Yep.
<FaK> [22:34] <FaK> Sirex, o tai sakau jei pas mane 2GB atmintinė o Kompakto šiuo metu neturiu pasibaigė, tai niekaip neisirašysių normalei?
<ReekenX> Sočiai, rašykis į USB
<FaK> o apie ką aš kalbu turiu gi USB flaša tik 2GB ;D
<FaK> ARba kaška kalbi ko aš nesuprantu :D
<zatan> FaK,  juk rasho kad "Insert a USB stick with at least 2GB of free space" tai jaj turi 2gb tai ir dek :D
<Puminis> nerandu is kur atsisiusti audaciu visur .tgz formatu
<FaK> jaučiu susimals viskas :D IR vėl kokiu soundu nebus da vidury instaliacijos "Error no free space" :DDDD
<ReekenX> Nebus taip, sočiai 2GB, gi užims ten 690 MB
<vyvea> Puminis, naudok Ubuntu Software Center
<FaK> Tai ok kaiptik laisvos 1.1GB desiu krč i PSP ta .iso faila
<vyvea> ten taip yra ir paieska
<Puminis> kodel neina ivesti slaptazodi i cmd
<Puminis> suvedziau komanda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qbittorrent reikia slaptazodi ivesti ir neleidzia
<FaK> Puminis, jis ten vedasi
<FaK> Tik jo nerodo
<FaK> Suvesk ir paspausk enter tiesiog
<Puminis> ok
<Puminis> o padejo dekui FaK tau
<FaK> Np, aš irgi galvojau kas ten per lempa :D
<ReekenX> cmd :D Puminis tu buvęs win naudotojas, ane? :D
<Puminis> snd tik isirasiau ubuntu pirma karta
<zatan> cmd :)
<zatan> maciau dabar ant win2008 serverio yra powershelas :/
<FaK> Aš vakar isirašiau ubuntu :D
<FaK> O ant ubuntu tokia pati grafika aitų žaist koki game kai ant win 7 ? :D
<FaK> Ar čia diretix nėra? :D
<FaK> Neamone ikelinėjo :D
<FaK> Poto išmete Nepavyko perskaityti iš /media/Ubuntu 10.10 amd64
<zatan> FaK,  daugiau apie zaidimus, PlayOnLInux ir Wine
<FaK> Zatan, Ikėliau i PSP padariau MAke Startup disk padarė gal 40 Išmetė Nepavyko perskaityti iš /media/Ubuntu 10.10 amd64
<Puminis> yra kokiu nemokamu antivirusiniu ubuntu ?
<zatan> Puminis,  nereikia cia jokiu antivirusiniu:))))
<Puminis> tai jai koki keyloggeri pasigausiu
<ReekenX> Antivirusinių nereikia, bet firewall instaliuok :)
<ReekenX> Nepasigausi, ant ubuntu jie tikrai neveiks :)
<FaK> :D As ant win XP  4 metus be antivirusines isbuvau ir nieko. :D
<Puminis> Koki firewall patartum instalint
<ReekenX> Firestarter :)
<Puminis> dq
<FaK> Zatan, tai nežinai kas gali būti čia>?
<ReekenX> Tiesiog instaliuok, paspausk run ir viskas, gali išjungti. Jeigu kada turėsi kokiių problemų su intiku (aš naudoju apie pusmetį jį, problemų neturėjau), tai tiesiog atsidaryk firestarter, paspausk stop ir pažiūrėk ar problemos dingo. Jei nedingo, reiškia ne firestarter kaltas :)
<zatan> FaK,  blogai parsiustas failas arba formatas psp
<zatan> FaK,  nors matai "Insert a USB stick with at least 2GB of free space" nezinau kaip su 11.04
<FaK> Ną PSP žinau kad palaiko ISO failus
<FaK> Nes žaidimai tokio formato būną
<Puminis> gal yra kokia komanda isirasyt ta firestarter
<Puminis> nes blogai sekasi ieskot setupo
<FaK> Puminis, taigi viršui spausk Programos Ubuntu programų centras ir i paieška ivesk
<FaK> AÅ¡ katik radau :)
<Puminis> daug lengviau nei windows
<ReekenX> Puminis: atsidarai Ubuntu software center, parašai pavadinimą > randi > isntaliuoji :)
<Puminis> girdejau siauliuose metas bus eina kas nori ar kaip ten?
<zatan> Puminis, taip eina ka nori :)
<zatan> kas*
<zatan> bl neparashau siandien :|
<shookees> meetas ar rp?
<Puminis> kas gero bus naujoje ubuntu versijoje
<ReekenX> Unity :))
<Puminis> ka tai reiskia
<ReekenX> Galiu atsiųsti screenshot'ą :)
<Puminis> atsiusk busiu dekingas
<ReekenX> Tuoj
<FaK> Atsiūsk ir man įdomū.
<Puminis> isirasiau wine meginu paleisti .exe faila meta The file '/media/0ED005B5D005A455/Zaidimai/GTA SA [RIP]/GTA SA/GTA SA/samp.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Puminis> kame beda
<FaK> Spausk properties
<FaK> Savybės kitaip
<FaK> LEidimai
<FaK> Ir kur yra vygdyti varnele padėk
<ReekenX> Paimk failą Puminis :)
<Puminis> kaip paimt reikia?
<ReekenX> Siunčiu per IRC
<Puminis> neismete man nieko
<FaK> :D
<FaK> Page closed
<FaK> ...
<ReekenX> Iš ko žvengi? :D
<FaK> Kam jis ta weba išjunge :D
<puminis> nieko neismete man
<ReekenX> Tuoj į internetą imesiu nuotrauką
<puminis> FaK uzdedu varnele bet pati nusiema ji
<FaK> Tada to failo neatidarysi manau. Nes tik skaityti galima nustatyta turbut ir neatstatysi.
<ReekenX> http://img821.imageshack.us/i/nuotrauka.png/
<ReekenX> ČIa puminis yra Unity :)
<puminis> o bus galima atnaujinti is 10.10 ar butinai perasyt reikes?
<FaK> Aišku perašyt
<ReekenX> Galima bus atnaujinti po 29 dienos :)
<FaK> Kokie nedraugiški žmonės tam alsa kanalė
<FaK> Sėdi kokių 30 ir visi tyli.
<puminis> ReekenX o dabar jau galima atsisiusti sita versija?
<ReekenX> O tai kaip manai aš dabar ją naudojuosi? Žinoma galima, oficiali versija čia, tik BETA 2 dar kol kas :)
<FaK> TOkia bauda man su telefonu.......
<zatan> FaK,  geriausias metas klausti ryte arba dienos metu
<FaK> zatan beje
<FaK> Negali būti kad reikia isirašyti kitus draiverius?
<FaK> garso.
<ReekenX> Gali :)
<Aivaras> FaK - susitvarkei garsą?
<zatan> FaK, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<shookees> o kai su sirex žiūrėjot kažkokį bug supoortą
<FaK> Aivaras, ne
<shookees> buvo į ralink nuoroda
<FaK> Codec: VIA VT1708S
<FaK> HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz Kodėl kai šita faila bandau atidaryti per Terminala meta permission denied?
<Aivaras> Čia archyvas, kaip tu jį bandai atidaryti?
<FaK> You should open a file in ALSA documentation. This file is here:  ir direktorija iki Å¡ito failo
<FaK> Tai ją atidaryt per terminala ar rankiniu budu?
<puminis> ant ubuntu yra kokia programa kaip ant windows 7 whater ta nu kur ora rodo kiek laipsiu ten pvz siauliuose
<FaK> Parašyk paieškoj Weather
<FaK> Rasi kaška tokio
<Aivaras> puminis: Net daugiau negu įsivaizduoji... :D
<Aivaras> BTW, jei esi iš Šiaulių - nepamiršk - http://www.ubuntu.lt/node/603
<Aivaras> puminis: Man labiausiai kažkada patikęs variantas, jei naudoji gnome, tai appletas kuris juostoje tupi.
<Aivaras> Taip pat, gali laikrodį nusistatyti kad rodytų temperatūrą (Bėja, ir vėją ir matomumą ir tpt)
<puminis> gal zinot koki ant ubuntu
<Aivaras> Tai sakau, appletas yra.
<puminis> beto tu is siauliu gal?
<Aivaras> Spausk ant juostos ir add applet ar kaip ten.
<Aivaras> Taip.
<FaK> zatan, esi
<puminis> per paskutini meeta daug susirinko?
<Aivaras> Per paskutinį meet'ą darėme 'pristatymą' ŠU, tai susirinko ~15 žmonių. :)
<Puminis_> nueisiu i meeta nieko nepazinodamas kazkaip nemalonu bus man bendros kalbos nerasiu
<Aivaras> Susipažinsim... :)
<Aivaras> Greičiausiai dar ir shookees ateis. :)
<Puminis_> as pirma diena kaip ubuntu turiu
<Aivaras> Jei ateisi - paversim hardoce hackeriu... :D
<Puminis_> ;D
<FaK> Aivarai pats moki hakint? :D
<Puminis_> kas per
<Aivaras> Na matai, hackinimas tokia savoka, kad visi ginčiasi... Vieni tikisi, kad tai slaptažodžių vogimas... Tada galiu tikrai pasakyti, kad ne. :)
<shookees> hack'inimas - ne crack'inimas lol
<Puminis_> o siaip dosint moki?
<Aivaras> Go away cracker! :)
<FaK> Dosint nėra ką mokėti :D
<FaK> Pats mokėčiau
<FaK> Tiesiog nusiunti Žiauriai dideli srauta duomenų kitaip Packets
<FaK> IR lūša viskas :D
<Puminis_> ;D
<shookees> blemba kas per anomalijos, kątik prisijungiau didesnį monitorių
<Aivaras> XORG!
<shookees> integruota vaizdūškė  visokį velnią krečia
<Aivaras> intel?
<vyvea> nu va tik bedos su tuo Ubuntu :))
<shookees> galiausiai baigės taip, kad matau visą ekraną, bet judu tik po 1366*766 plotą
<shookees> jo
<shookees> ne bėdos, o ribotumas mano geležties ;D
<Aivaras> oh... Tada linksminkis...  :D
<vyvea> tai kaip jums GNOME3? :)
<Aivaras> realiai, tai tau reikia išnaujo xorg'o configą sugeneruoti.
<Puminis_> Aivarai, parsisinciau gnome kaip ja paleist?
<vyvea> juokauju.
<Aivaras> vyvea:  įsirašiau gnome3, įsirašiau fluxbox. Prie gnomo negįšiu :D
<Puminis_> radau jau
<Aivaras> logautini ir pesirenki kitą sesiją.
<Puminis_> aivarai o tai iki keliu meetas mazdaug bus
<Aivaras> iki last man standing... :D
<Puminis_> o tai metu vidurkis koks buna
<Aivaras> praeitam - dauguma studentai.
<Aivaras> užpraitam - irgi panašiai.
<vyvea> o tai galima atstatyti GNOME3 i tokia kokios buna GNOME 2.*?
<vyvea> nes man GNOME3(is Fedora 15 review video) primena Android/iPhone. :)
<Aivaras> Ištrini 3, nuemi testing repozitoriumus ir rašai. :)
<Puminis_> Na manau tada reiks sudalyvaut
<Aivaras> Bek užsiregistruoti :)
<Puminis_> Uzsiregistravau
<Puminis_> Wine gryba pjauna man
<Puminis_> neveikia nei vienas zaidimas viestiek
<Aivaras> Ne wine, o win programos. :D
<Puminis_> meta tokia lentele The file '/media/0ED005B5D005A455/LifeForSpeed/LFS_S2_Z25/LFS.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<FaK> Gal kas turit Teamviewer laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabai pagalbetumėt :))
<FaK> Puminis, daryk kaip aš sakiau gal dabar išeis
<Puminis_> neisejo megina varnele uzdedu ir nusiema
<Aivaras> su terminalu pavaryk :)
<Puminis_> ta prasmer
<Puminis_> prasme*
<Aivaras> chmod +x failas
<vyvea> wine *.exe
<Aivaras> Jei nepasiduoda - sudo chmod +x failas :)
<FaK> Gal kas teamviewer turit?
<Aivaras> Puminis_:  How linux works.. http://xkcd.com/149/ :D
<Aivaras> Fak, mes linux'e naudojam ssh... :D
<FaK> Tai gal kokia kita programa turit kur galima spectint kito pc? :D
<FaK> Nes žiauriai reikėtu :)
<Puminis_> ;D
<Aivaras> ssh!
<FaK> ssh tai
<FaK> Pilnas pavadinimas :D
<Puminis_> Aivarai neipavyksta vistiek paleist
<Puminis_> puminis@puminis-G31M-ES2L:~$ - sudo chmod +x lfs.exe -: command not found
<Aivaras> minusas kam?
<shookees> ar man atrodo, ar brūkšnį prieš sudo dėjai?
<Puminis_> o nereikejo?
<Aivaras> :D
<FaK> Aivarai na isijungiau ta SSH
<FaK> Gal galėtum prie manęs prisijungti pažiurėt aš kaiko ten nesuprantu tu gal geriau žinosi :)
<Aivaras> ssh useris@ip ir magija veikia. :)
<Puminis_> aivarai ismete toks failas neegzistuoja
<Aivaras> Neegzistuoja tai neegzistuoja. :D
<FaK> Aivarai tai jei nori prie manęs prisijungti tau pasakyti savo IP?
<Puminis_> jis egzistuoja :D
<shookees> Puminis_, chmod +x prideda execute teises failui
<Puminis_> shokes o tai vieta kaip nuroditi failo>
<shookees> parašyk ls, sužinosi ar tas failas yra tame aplanke, kur nori tai pritaikyti
<Puminis_> ta prasme folderi jo
<shookees>  /home/login_vardas/vieta/iki/failo/lfs.exe
<shookees> jo
<Puminis_> o tai kaip cia dabar d diskas vadinsis
<Puminis_> nu ta prasme yra hardas paskaidytas i dvi dalis
<shookees> turi omenyje, kad naudojiesi kitu skirsniu?
<Aivaras> oh dude... :D
<zatan> :))))
<Puminis_> jo
<FaK> Aivarai, tai galėtum prie manes prisijungti?.
<Puminis_> nu paskaidytas i dvi dalis ir kaip nurodyti ta antra dali
<shookees> tada
<Aivaras> Fak, ką tau reikia padaryti?
<shookees>  /media direktorijoj turėtų būti tas vardas
<Puminis_> shookees turi skype gal
<shookees> mh
<FaK> Na nežinau pažiurėsi gal kas blogai pas mane nustatytą, nes visą dieną bandau daryt pagal gidus vistiek Soundu nėra :)
<Puminis_> koks nick
<FaK> Sakau gal tu žinosi.
<Aivaras> parašyk man savo ip, username ir pass į PM - prisijungsiu.
<Puminis_> shookes esi?
<shookees> yess
<Aivaras> shookees: bėk į rp registruotis! :D
<Puminis_> gerai parasia udo chmod +x /media/0ED005B5D005A455/LifeForSpeed/LFS_S2_Z25/LFS.exe ?
<Puminis_> sudo *
<shookees> nu sintaksė ok
<shookees> c'mon Aivarai, kodėl ne Bravarijoj? :D
<Puminis_> shookees vistiek neveikia
<Puminis_> zaidimas
<Puminis_> kame dar beda galit but
<Aivaras> mesk tą lfs kur nors į kompą o ne iš windowsinio skirsnio skaityk ;)
<Aivaras> shookees: Oj kaip bus sunku nušliaužti į sekančią kavinę.. :D
<Puminis_> nu ant ekrano nmesiu
<Puminis_> aivarai paleidau bet nerodo vaizdo tik balta ir joda
<Puminis_> juoda*
<Puminis_> nera raidziu net iconai matosi zaidime
<shookees> hm
<shookees> reiškias neatpažįsta šrifto?
<shookees> pagooglink winetricks, ten rodos turėtų būti keli
<Puminis_> nu pl pameginsiu kita zaidima
<Puminis_> zaidima*
<shookees> brb
<Aivaras> FaK nedurnas - paprašė įrodyti, kad aš galiu valdyti jo pc (po to kai davė ip userį ir pass) :D
<Puminis> ;D
<shookees> vn=
<shookees> vnž, pasijungti du atskirus monikus nepavyko :D
<puminis_> perestartavau kompa du kartus bet gnome taip ir neveikia
<puminis_> kaip manot kame beda
<Aivaras> Sorry, nebeturiu krikštolinio rutulio :(
<puminis_> ;D
<puminis_> tarp procesu rodo gnome
<shookees> prieš prisijungiant pasirinkai, kad tai gnome 3 sesija ar pnš?
<puminis_> kur cia pasirinkt reikejo?
<shookees> login window
<puminis_> kad nerodo ten gnome niekur uzraso
<shookees> kai paspaudi vesti password
<shookees> apacioj pagal default yra pasirinkimas profilio
<shookees> Aivarai :D Xorg'as taip susikniso, kad dabar galvoja, kad prijungtas monitorius yra mano laptopo monitorius
<shookees> nu wtf :D
<puminis_> n macia
<puminis_> nu maciau ten as
<puminis_> ir ka toliau daryt
<shookees> pasirinkus prisijungti
<puminis_> o ka ten pasirinkti butent
<shookees> nu bus pasirinkimas fail safe, gnome etc
<shookees> žiūrėk ar yra kažkas tokio į gnome 3 ar pnš parašyta
<puminis> nera nieko panasaus
<puminis> apie gnome
<shookees> visai gnome nėra??
<puminis> nera
<puminis> nors kompe isirasiau
<puminis> gdeklets ta
<puminis> bet vistiek nepaleidzia
<shookees> ah, nu per tutorial'us belieka tada žiūrėtis
<shookees> ok, labos nakties, darbingas rytas laukia :))
<puminis> nu pameginsiu ta gnome3 dar isirasyt
<puminis> labos
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-20
<shookees> labas rytas
<puminis> sveiki
<puminis> esat kas?
<sirex> Esam.
<puminis> meginau prijungti 5800 net nereguoja kompas kame beda?
<sirex> Kas tas 5800?
<puminis> nokia 5800
<Aivaras> O kas tu nori kad vyktų? Nokia Ovi suite atsidarytų? :D
<puminis> ta prasme kompas net nereguoja kai prijungiu rageli
<puminis> arba usb flash irgi nereguoja
<Aivaras> Hm.. Ubuntu lyg ir reguoja automatiškai..   Pabandyk lsusb ir žiūrėk ar tarp mato ten tą tavo nokia.
<puminis> ka reiskia lsusb
<Aivaras> ls - list usb - usb :D
<Aivaras> Ai, čia komada į terminalą.
<puminis> nu prijungiu rageli ant ragelio ismeta lentele ten pc suite  ir t.t, bet neprijungia. pc nereaguoja niekaip
<Aivaras> Telefone spausk, ne pc suite, o tą kitą pasirinkimą.
<Aivaras> Duomenų talpykla ar ką jis ten siūlo.
<puminis> as visus rinkaus nei vienas nereguoja
<puminis> neprijungia ant kompo jokios lenteles
<Aivaras> lsusb irgi neiko neprirašo?
<puminis> ir ne. paciam telefone raso, kad jis prisijunges, o pc nieko
<Aivaras> Man atrodo, kad meluoji... :D
<puminis> vakar ant windows regavo viskas
<puminis> per tw galetum prisijungti paziureti
<Aivaras> įkišk telefoną, pasirink ne pc suite režimą ir papastink į kokį pastebin.com ką lsubs rodo
<puminis> tipo i konsole lsusb irasyti?
<Aivaras> Aha.
<puminis> yrasau ir nieko nereguoja
<Aivaras> Žie aš tau galiu padėti, bet tik tada, jei tu pats norėsi sau padėti...
<Aivaras> Ką išmetė parašius lsusb?
<puminis> apsoliuciai nieko
<puminis> galiu nuotrauka atsiusti
<Aivaras> nu atsiųsk.
<puminis> skype duok atsiusiu
<Aivaras> :(
<Aivaras> img.aivaras.me
<Aivaras> čia interneto adresas.
<Aivaras> patalpink čia.
<puminis> http://www.part.lt/perziura/1ab7c5590d328751c80eaba117e127ad126.png
<Aivaras> Geras!
<puminis> ta prasme?
<Aivaras> Turėtų veikti
<Aivaras> bandyk sudo lsusb
<puminis> irasau vis tiek tas pats
<Aivaras> Sekundę.
<Aivaras> sudo mount -t usbdevfs none /proc/bus/usb
<Aivaras> ir tada vėl lsusb bandyk
<puminis> mount: mount point /proc/bus/usb does not exist
<Aivaras> sudo apt-ger isntall usbutils
<Aivaras> apt-get
<Aivaras> mistaipinau :/
<puminis> sudo: apt-ger: command not found
<Aivaras> sudo apt-get install usbutils
<puminis> Apdorojant įvyko klaidų:  language-selector-common  language-selector E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) puminis@puminis-G31M-ES2L:~$
<Aivaras> Ir kodėl visos problemos tik naujiems naudotojams kyla? :D
<Aivaras> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<puminis> ;D
<puminis> na uzkrove kazka
<puminis> ka toliau
<Aivaras> yes/no nesiūlo parašyti?
<puminis> paspaudziau y
<FaK> Sveiki.
<FaK> Aivaras, esi?
<Kulverstukas> ne, bet esu as
<FaK> Kokia Ubuntu versija pasiūlitumet jei pas mane ant Ubuntu 10.10 nėra garso. Tvarkaus antrą dieną vistiek nėra.. Nusprendžiau isirašyti kitą tik nežinau kokia :)
<Kulverstukas> gali pasikeisti gi garso draivus
<Kulverstukas> ar kaip ten jie vadinasi :P
<Kulverstukas> pas tave ALSA yra lygtais
<Kulverstukas> nes default'as
<FaK> Aivaras bandė vakar kaška daryti.
<FaK> Prisijungęs prie Konsolės.
<Aivaras> FaK:  įsirašei 32bit?
<FaK> Vidury instaliacijos pakibo :D
<FaK> Dėjau nepasitikiu diskais desiuos i Flasha :D
<Aivaras> Tai dar kartą rašyk...
<FaK> Ną isirašiau 64bit pernaujo garso nėra tai dabar reikia gauti 32bit versija
<FaK> Nes viskas isitrinė.
<Aivaras> ubuntu.com
<FaK>  Aivarai, o 11.04 ?
<Aivaras> Kam tau sena versija?
<FaK> 11.04 Naujesnė man atrodo už 10.10.
<Aivaras> oj
<Aivaras> ne taip pažirūėjau... :D
<Aivaras> 11.04 - tik beta  dar
<FaK> Ubuntu Desktop Edition Siūstis?
<Aivaras> Aišku.
<FaK> Ušteks 1.9 GB? nes rašo  Tutoriale Insert a USB stick with at least 2GB of free space
<Aivaras> Kas čia per flešiukas?
<FaK> Na aš noriu per 2GB flaša instalint.
<Aivaras> Nu tai nepamiršk kad jį fomratuoti reikės.
<Aivaras> formatuoti*
<FaK> Na tipo isitrins viskas ar kaip
<FaK> Jame nieko nėra ir taip.
<Aivaras> Nu tada ok, sek tutorialą.
<FaK> O  kai irašys restartuot pc ir auto isirašinės ar per Boot menu reikės flasha nustatyt?
<Aivaras> Jei prioritetai nenustatyti - tada reikės,
<FaK> O kaip pažiurėt?
<Aivaras> Bios meniu.
<Aivaras> boot priority ar kažkas tokio bus.
<FaK> aj vistiek nėra sunku man ieit i boot menu su F11
<Aivaras> nu tai per ten ir eik tada.
<FaK> O ras bent ji?
<Aivaras> Ras jei motina palaiko bootinimą iš SUB
<Aivaras> USB*
<Aivaras> bliamba, sunku su viena ranka rašyti. :D
<FaK> pas manė jin nauja gal metų senumo tai gal palaikys :D
<FaK> Gerai bandau :)
<Aivaras> Palaikys tada.
<FaK> Aivaras, isikėliau per Boot menu isirinkau flaša kaška darė ten rodė tokit eksta trumpa apie kurėja na ta kur kai rašai ir ant to teksto niekas nevyksta tik blyksi : "-
<FaK> Aivaras, isikėliau per Boot menu isirinkau flaša kaška darė ten rodė tokit eksta trumpa apie kurėja na ta kur kai rašai ir ant to teksto niekas nevyksta tik blyksi : "_"
<Aivaras> Blogai išsikepei flešiuką.
<Aivaras> Rašyk į diską jei nemoki geriau.
<FaK> Kaip tai blogai dariau pagal gidą.
<FaK> Aj tiekto varau kompaktą nusipirkt.
<Aivaras> man reikai su Acme Lietuva tartis dėl komisinių... :D
<FaK> Sveiki, perisrasiau gal 6 kartus OS, vistiek garso nera. Sake gal del to kad Defaul Ubuntu garso draiveriai netinka mano garso plosktei. Tad noreciau susizinoti iskur man gauti mano plokstes draiverius ant Ubuntu
<FaK> Tai kasnors gal zino ?
<shookees> kaip tiksliai vadinas tavo garso plokštė?
<FaK> ReekenX
<FaK> Esi?
<shookees> šiaip įdomus klausimas būtų
<shookees> kodėl būtent naudojama ext3/4 fs?
<shookees> daugumoje linux sistemų t.y.
<mgedmin> o kas daugiau galėtų būti naudojama?
<shookees> reiserfs, jfs, xfs
<mgedmin> extX yra laiko patikrinta konservatyvi failų sistema, po truputį įgavusi naujų fyčurų
<mgedmin> reiserfs bandė bandė, nepavyko pasiekti ext3 stabilumo
<mgedmin> ar patikimumo
<shookees> reiseris - taip
<mgedmin> jfs/xfs, kiek girdėjau, data corruptionas garantuotas, jei kompas nešvariai nulūžta
<mgedmin> bet vėlgi, gandai...
<shookees> garantuotas - didelis procentilis? :/
<mgedmin> kai buvo tie skandalai dėl ext4 atomic rename, ted tso gynėsi, kad ext4 pradėjo daryti taip, kaip xfs visą gyvenimą darė, ir kad kompai turi nelūžinėti
<mgedmin> bet kompai lūžinėja...
<mgedmin> jei kalbam apie randominius desktopus/laptopus...
<mgedmin> dabar btrfs darosi populiarus
<shookees> ai, nu tokiu atžvilgiu turbūt universalumas viršų imtų
<mgedmin> gal jam pavyks padaryti, ko reiseriui/xfsui nepavyko -- t.y. tapti defaultu?
<mgedmin> bala žino
<mgedmin> aš neskubėsiu
<mgedmin> kažkada paskubėjau ir reiserfs pabandžiau laptope
<mgedmin> cha cha, /etc/modules.conf man sugadino ir nustojo bootintis
<FaK> mgedmin gali padeti gal?
<mgedmin> turbūt ne :)
<FaK> Kodel?
<mgedmin> "don't ask to ask" yra geras irc principas
<FaK> aj :D
<mgedmin> nes nežinau, dėl ko
<mgedmin> ir nebūtinai turiu laiko
<FaK> Persirasiau OS gal 3 kartus bandziau 32Bit 64 Bit vistiek garso nera. Bandziau visokius nustatymus daryt vienas bande tvarkyt. Kitas sake atsisiusk draiverius ne Default turetu veikti.
<FaK> via_hd_audio_driver_v1.4_patch_ig_v0.84.tar.gz Atsisiunciau sita.
<FaK> Ir dabar galvoju kaip ji instaliuot.
<FaK> Gal tu gali padet su juo instaliavimu?
<mgedmin> ne
<FaK> Aisku.
<mgedmin> bandei bugą reportinti launchpade?
<mgedmin> "toks ir toks hardwaras, garso nėra, per sound troubleshooting checklistą perėjau, nepadėjo"
<mgedmin> "linux mint 10 garsas veikia"
<FaK> Radau tokia pat tema. Jam apdejo man ne.
<FaK> Bandziau taipat daryt.
<FaK> Skaiciau gidus t.t
<shookees> bandyk susisiekt su tuo asmeniu tada, jei jam pavyko
<FaK> IR Kulverstukas patare ieskotis kitu ne Defaul draiveriu.
<FaK> Ir va radau. tik dabar idomu kaip juos isirasyt
<shookees> išarchyvuoji tą *.tar.gz
<shookees> per terminalą nueini iki direktorijos
<shookees> jei išarchyvuota dar viena direktorija, įeini į ją
<shookees> ./configure
<FaK> Aisku.
<shookees> make
<FaK> Dekui.
<shookees> make install
<FaK> as jau gida radau dekui :
<FaK> )
<shookees> nors jau taip dauguma būna, nebent bus ten koks install.sh
<shookees> np
<mgedmin> tiesa, aš vakar savo paskutinį pasiūlymą rašiau, kai tu jau buvai offline
<mgedmin> ar nebandei kernelio updatinti iš maverick-proposed repozitorijos?
<FaK> Nezinau ka pasakei :D
<mgedmin> atnaujinimų tvarkyklės nustatymuose
<mgedmin> Atnaujinimų kortelėje įjungti maverick-proposed
<mgedmin> tada įdiegti linux-generic-blablablah atnaujinimą ir persikrauti
<mgedmin> kartais ten būna pataisytų hardware palaikymo bugų
<FaK> Pas mane Angliskas menu.
<mgedmin> (o kartais būna naujų bugų... man po vieno atnaujinimo nustojo veikti lapte thinkpad klavišas, pareportinau bugą, per porą savaičių sutaisė)
<mgedmin> a, kažkaip lyg ir prisiminiau iš vakar, kad lietuviškas
<FaK> Sakau persirasiau.
<FaK> Galvoju pades.
<mgedmin> update manager -> settings (turbūt) -> 3 ar tai 4 tabas -> maverick-proposed
<mgedmin> reinstallas retai padeda su hardware problemomis
<mgedmin> reinstallas padeda sutvarkyti betvarkę, kurią vartotojai padaro aklai sekdami randominiais tutorialais/howto ir instaliuodami visokį crapą iš sourceų :)
<mgedmin> kita vertus, linux mint reinstallas galbūt priverstų garsą veikti, jei, sakei, anksčiau ten jis veikė
<mgedmin> dėl garso -- pusbrolis neseniai pirko laptopą
<mgedmin> jam ubuntu garsas neveikė
<mgedmin> aš pusdienį bandžiau išspręsti problemą
<mgedmin> nepavyko
<mgedmin> pasidaviau
<mgedmin> pareportinau bugą
<mgedmin> tyla ir ramybė, niekas nereagavo
<mgedmin> o dabar garsas ėmė ir pats pradėjo veikti
<FaK> :) Gerai tau.
<mgedmin> gal ubuntu paleido kernelį naujesnį ir pusbrolis jį įsidiegė kažkada
<mgedmin> o gal persikrovimas į windowsus kažkaip kitaip hardwarą inicializavo ir tada jis linuxe pradėjo veikti
<mgedmin> aš nežinau
<mgedmin> svetimus kompus taisyti sunkiau, nei savus
<mgedmin> man dar, tfu tfu, viskas veikia
<FaK> Rado 34 upadtus.
<FaK> Updeitint?
<mgedmin> aš updeitinčiau
<FaK> Kai padariau maverik
<FaK> Fainai kai po 11mb/s siuncia is LT hostu.
<mgedmin> čia b = baitai ar bitai?
<FaK> baitai
<mgedmin> tada smagu
<FaK> o pats intikas 100megabitu
<mgedmin> man daugiausia tik 8 MiB/s teko matyti
<FaK> as mantes 124MiB/s
<mgedmin> namuose?
<FaK> Taip. is FTP lygtais siuntes
<mgedmin> gigabitinis ethernetas iki FTP serverio???
<FaK> na nezinau jo inteneto greitis 500megabitai tai is Vietinio FTP siuntes po 124MiB/s
<FaK> Ar sumelavau
<FaK> Bet tikrai buvo 124MiB/s
<FaK> Turbut todel kad vietinis tinkas :)
<mgedmin> gigabitas iki namų = smagu
<FaK> O nesiskiria cia updeitai nuo to iskur siust padares?
<mgedmin> ne
<FaK> na bandau restart gal bus garsas
 * mgedmin duoda 5% tikimybę, kad problema pataisyta
<sirex> mgedmin, čia dėl garso gal?
<mgedmin> aha
<sirex> Tai aš nuo vakar jau jį supportinau.. :)
<mgedmin> daug žmonių čia bando supportinti...
<sirex> mgedmin, ar planuoji dalyvauti ubuntu rp?
<mgedmin> 20%, kad dalyvausiu
<mgedmin> kai paskutinį kartą buvau, ten buvo per daug triukšmo, alkoholio, ir per mažai pažįstamų veidų, kad būtų linksma
<FaK> Nepadejo ;/
<sirex> mgedmin, šį kartą be alkoholio... :) Planuojam visą laiką daryti trumpus pranešimus, tai jei planuoji dalyvauti, būtų gerai, kad pasidalintum savo patirtimi ir įsirašytum, ką gali papasakoti: http://piratepad.net/CK2lAIZ0ns
<mgedmin> gali vietą ir laiką priminti?
<mgedmin> a, nepastebėjau linko
<mgedmin> kitą penktadienį 18 val.
<mgedmin> ateisiu, jei nepamiršiu
<sirex> mgedmin, hackerspace, balandžio 29, 18:00.
<mgedmin> ei, kodėl piratepadas dabar tuščias?
<shookees> kraunas reiškias
<sirex> Kažkoks vandalas ištrynė. Atsačiau prieš tau buvusią reviziją.
<shookees> neina lock'as?
<mgedmin> tikiuosi, ne aš netyčia ką nors paspaudžiau
<sirex> shookees, ne, bet visada galima peržiūrėti bet kurią senesnę reviziją.
<sirex> Tarkim, paskutinė gera revizija, kurios negalima keisti: http://piratepad.net/ep/pad/view/CK2lAIZ0ns/4u9a2SBw74
<Puminis> Esat kas
<shookees> Sveikas
<Puminis> ubuntu ragelio nenuskaito kame beda galit but
<shookees> žiūrint koks telefonas
<Puminis> nokia 5800
<Puminis> Kas gali but
<Puminis> prijungiu kompas net nereguoja
<Puminis> ant ragelio ismeta kad prijungta
<shookees> kiek atsimenu nokia iškart nepasijungia
<shookees> reikia papildomų programų, o gal net ir modulių
<Puminis> man net usb flash neveikia
<Puminis> kame beda gali but
<mgedmin> 5800 yra kas? series 60, series 40?
<mgedmin> telefonuose dažnai būna pasirinkimas, ką daryti su USB
<mgedmin> būna mass storage (turėtų veikti su ubuntu out of the box, t.y. iššokti nautilus langas), kartais būna media player (MTP protokolas, galbūt veikia su kokiu rhythmbox ar banshee), ir būna PC suite mode (ubuntu failų nemato, bet network manageris gali naudoti telefoną kaip GSM modemą)
<Puminis> o kodel usb flash'as neveikia?
<shookees> Puminis, sudo modprobe usbhid
<Puminis> suvedziau
<Puminis> neveikia vistiek
<shookees> lsusb mato tavo telefoną?
<Puminis> suvedu ta komanda nieko neismeta
<shookees> mm
<shookees> usbutils paketas yra?
<Puminis> nzn
<Puminis> kaip paziet
<shookees> nu pvz sudo apt-get install usbutils, jei siūlo įsirašyti, reiškias nėra :))
<Puminis> puminis@puminis-G31M-ES2L:~$ apt-get install usbutils E: Nepavyko atverti rakinimo failo /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Nepavyko užrakinti administravimo aplanko (/var/lib/dpkg/), ar esate administratorius?
<shookees> sudo?
<Puminis> oj praleidau
<Puminis> yra usbutils
<mgedmin> dmesg|tail po įkišimi
<mgedmin> *įkišimo
<Puminis> kas dar gali but blogai
<mgedmin> ką rašo dmesg?
<Puminis> labai daug tokio teksto ID=35280 PROTO=UDP SPT=8461 DPT=6881 LEN=106  [63176.780062] Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=1c:6f:65:30:66:15:64:87:d7:90:15:b5:08:00 SRC=111.148.247.183 DST=192.168.1.149 LEN=75 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x40 TTL=49 ID=17514 PROTO=UDP SPT=26374 DPT=6881 LEN=55  [63177.219977] Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=1c:6f:65:30:66:15:64:87:d7:90:15:b5:08:00 SRC=88.156.8.64 DST=192.168.1.149 LEN=131 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x40 TTL=116 ID=8327 PROTO=UD
<shookees> į kokį pastebin'ą sudėk
<Puminis> kaip suprati pastebin?
<Puminis> suprasti*
<shookees> http://pastebin.com/
<mgedmin> svarbu tik paskutinės kelios eilutės po USB laido prijungimo
<Puminis> tai dabar usb prijungti?
<Puminis> ir i cmd parasyti dmesg?
<mgedmin> (nod)
<Puminis> ta prasme nod?
<mgedmin> ta prasme, aš linksiu galva :)
<Kulverstukas> sirex, tavo pasiulytas sprendimo budas del openoffice buvo ant openoffice 3.3, o as naudojau 3.2. Dabar isirasiau 3.3 ir viskas kol kas atrodo ok. Kai darai manual page break tai yra sukuriamas automatiskai naujas page style ir issaugojamas automatiskai - jaigu pasirinkes buvo [none]. Ant 3.2 kazkas buvo blogai su tais stiliais ir ju neissaugodavo, todel pasirenkant [none] buvo parenkamas default :P
<Kulverstukas> taip kad, 3.2 yra bugovas ir man tai kainavo 4 dienasn nervu :D
<Kulverstukas> et...
<mgedmin> naudotum LaTeX, tai nebūtų 4 dienų nervų
<mgedmin> būtų 4 savaitės nervų :)
<Kulverstukas> :D
<Kulverstukas> toks blogas??
<mgedmin> ne, tiesiog reikalaujantis daug pastangų
<Kulverstukas> del sito viso teko isbandyti kone visus ofiso ir word paketus ubuntuj :P
<Kulverstukas> tai dabar zinau kas kaip, lol
<mgedmin> jei turi storą knygą ir programuotojišką požiūrį į gyvenimą, nėra nieko geriau už LaTeX
<shookees> http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article/royal-virility-performance-celebrating-the-royal-wedding-big-willy-style
<shookees> eik tu sau :D
<zatan> shookees,  geras alus:)))
<shookees> koks modulis valdo cd-rom'a?
<Aivaras> ide-cd gal?
<shookees> radau, cdrom :D
<Aivaras> :D
<shookees> nors raso, kad kernely built-in yra jis
<Aivaras> Taip ir turėtų būti :)
<FaK> Sveiki, na mane jau uskinso... Neradau niekaip kaip susitvarkyt to garso tai nuspredziau kas sutvarkys man garsa ant PC. Nupirksiu Betkoki 10LT Papyldima ;]. Jei darbas truks ilgiau galesiu ir 15LT man nera sunku..
<FaK> Gal kas sutiktu?
<FaK> Nes man reikia butinai kad pas mane OS butu ubuntu.. Ir garso todel ir siulau. Kitu as tikrai negaliu rasytis.
<FaK> Tikrai neabgauciau. Esu 17 Metu ir nesu koksnors vaikas.. Meistru kviest nenoriu nes jie usiprasys po 50Lt ir sunku turbut butu rast kas iskales butu Linux sistema.
<shookees> FaK, susižiūrėk kas gyvena kaune iš ubuntu.lt (pagal meet'o duomenis) ir bandyk susisiekti ir tartis :)
<FaK> Na iki kauno man tolokai :) PC nesivesiu tikrai nes Stationarus. Gal aitu sakau sutvarkyti per atstuma?
<FaK> Na iki kauno man tolokai :) PC nesivesiu tikrai nes Stationarus. Gal aitu sakau sutvarkyti per atstuma?
<FaK> Uoj
<FaK> Sorry
<shookees> mm, nu žiūrėkis, aš pats su garsu problemų neturėjęs, tai per daug ir nesugalvosiu
<shookees> ––
<shookees> įdomu kodėl man vieni diskai matosi, o kiti ne?
<FaK> Na gal pabandytum bent? Jei isprestum tai tikrai nupirkciau.
<vyvea> FaK, o kodel butinai Ubuntu? tiesiog idomu. :)
<FaK> Serveriui.
<FaK> Maziau Injekciju ir t.t Apsaugos geresnes maziau resursu ryja.
<shookees> o serveriui garso reikia?
<FaK> Na pats gal kompiuteriu naudosiuos :)
<FaK> Tad neprosal butu tas garsas. Reikes pavidziui bendraut su kitais apsneket viska chatais vien neapsieisiu :)
<zatan> FaK,  padaryk: sudo lshw -c sound
<FaK> zatan, shookees daug ka bande
<FaK> Ir visdar neisgavom garso..
<zatan> sudo apt-get remove linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<zatan> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<FaK> TA isakau gal yra kas sutvarkytu man sia problema simboliskai nupirkciau 10-15LT papyldima
<zatan> sudo apt-get update
<zatan> sudo apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<FaK> na padariau
<FaK> Visus situos
<zatan> perkrauk
<FaK> Zatan garso vistiek nerasta. Manau butu daug geriau jei Teamviewer ateitum . daug patogiau butu. Nes as tik galiu komandas vedinet kokias pasakysi bet realiai pats beveik nieko nesuprasiu ka padariau :)
<zatan> duok prisijungimus
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-21
<shookees> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ME8owgVBWU&feature=player_embedded
<shookees> šakės, geras ;D
<FaK> Zanta, persirasiau OS>
<FaK> Zatan, Persirasiau OS.
<FaK> Sveiki.
<FaK> Norejau paklausti kaip paziuret savo vaizdo plokstes pavadinima?
<FaK> Susiduriau su labai keista problema. Seniau kai turejau win Xp rode 6Gb ram 3.12 Usable ptoo isirasiau win 7 Buvo 6Gb ram 6Usable ptoo isirasiau 32bit Win 7 Buvo 4Gb ram 2 Usable dabar isirasiau Ubuntu rodo tik 2GB ram
<FaK> Gal zinot kame cia beda?
<FaK> vyvea
<shookees> FaK, 32bit'ų ir tepalaiko 4
<FaK> pas mane Ubuntu 64Bit db bet rodo 2GB ram.
<FaK> Priestai turejau Win 7 ROde 4Gb ram (usable2GB)
<shookees> free -m irgi rodo, kad 2GB ram?
<FaK> Kaip cia rasyti
<FaK> I terminala?
<shookees> jo
<FaK> http://pastebin.com/1GbzW0vj
<FaK> Lyg ir rodo 2GB
<FaK> gal sakau Slot'as nusidevejas i kita bandyt perdet?
<shookees> hmm
<shookees> tiesiog pagooglink undetected ram ar pnš
<shookees> nes spėju, kad su kernelio kokiu maxslot ten bus nsmn
<FaK> Raso kad tipo perdejo slots ir rode normaliai.
<FaK> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/only-2gb-our-of-4gb-ram-detected-614801/ Lyg ir cia answer
<FaK> Bet as nenutuokiu kas tas kernel Yra O.o
<FaK> shookees gal galetum paaiskint jei nesunku kas tas kernel?
<FaK> Ar bent kai ji susitvarkyt butu galima.
<shookees> kernelis trumpai yra varikliukas, kuris verčia tavo geležį funkcionuoti
<FaK> O kur galima rasti ar yra nustatyti limitai?
<FaK> http://www.ipix.lt/images/19709183.jpg va rodo tik 2GB.
<FaK> shookees, tai kur galima paziuret ar usdetas limitas ant to kernel?
<shookees> mm, google'intis reikia, nezinu
<FaK> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/ Va radau.
<FaK> Darau pagal gida ta bet nelabai gaunas...
<FaK> root@arturas-desktop:/usr/src# bunzip2 linux-source-2.6.35.tar.bz2 bunzip2: Input file linux-source-2.6.35.tar.bz2 is not a normal file. Va ka raso.
<FaK> shookees, viskas daejau iki kernelio dabar nustatymu net nezinau.
<FaK> gal kas gali padeti su kernelio nustatymais?
<FaK> Kas moketu paziuret ar ant Kernel Config yra uzdetas RAM limitas nes pas mane 6GB o rodo 2GB.
<FaK> Nes as ziurejau ten man kodai kaskokie nesigaudau isviso...
<FaK> Pawka, gal zinai kur rast tuos limitus kernelyje RAM?
<FaK> marel, Sveikas gal zinai kur rast tuos limitus kernelyje RAM?
<marel> net neisivaizduoju :D
<FaK> Blem man reikia nes 6GB ram o rodo tik 2GB...
<marel> nu nezinau :D gal bloga versija isirasei kaip ant windows 7 yra 32b versija leidzia tik 3gb ram o 64b belekiek
<FaK> ne cia 64 Bit man buvo isvis ant win 7 rase 4GB ram (2GB Usable)
<sirex> FaK, ką išveda komanda uname -m
<FaK> x86_64
<sirex> Tada turėtų rodyti visus ramus.
<FaK> na bet rodo Tik 2GB kaskas man sake kad gali but kad kernelyje limitai uzdeti bet as nelabai randu tam kernelyje kurioj cia vietoj ziuret.
<FaK> http://www.ipix.lt/images/19709183.jpg Va daro foto.
<sirex> FaK, ką rodo: cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<FaK> sirex, tai gal tu zinai kur paziuret tuos limitus RAM?
<sirex> FaK, nežinau.
<sirex> Nesu apie tokius girdėjęs.
<zatan> :)
<zatan> sirex> FaK, ką rodo: cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<zatan> Ir nemanau kad ubuntu kernelis tau uzdetu limitus ant tavo ramu
<FaK> Sakau gal kas iki dabar norit kas Garsa man sutvarkyt ? Nupirkciau 10-20Lt papyldima priklausant kaip ilgai reikes tvarkyt.
<FaK> Aivaras, Gal tu zinai kur galeciau paziureti kernelyje ar yra RAM limitas uzdetas
<FaK> Gal zinot kame cia erroras kai bandziau sudo m-a a-i alsa uzubdatino gal 48% ir ismete:http://pastebin.com/uQYN9CwP Toki error.
<FaK> Biski ne ta pakopinau va: http://pastebin.com/DkcwTj1p
<FaK> Sveiki, kas galetumete man padeti? Ustruktumete tik 3Min.
<zatan> FaK,  kas tau yra?:))))
<zatan> http://pastebin.com/DkcwTj1p
<zatan> vel alsa sudroziai, as tau kaip ir sakiau pas tave defaultas sound output'as hdmi del to garso nera reikejo tik pakoreguoti pakeitimus
<zatan> cat /proc/asound/modules
<zatan> ir blacklistinti hdmi
<FaK> Nesamone man kaskokia gavos norejau ALSA atsinaujint alsa_setup.sh ir isviso persikrove PC ir nebera nieko ten kur virsuj sound nera nei draivu nei kortu nieko nerodo.
<zatan> FaK,  as tau sakiau tik persirashyk OS ir viskas :)
<FaK> Na persirasiau.. Laukiau Visa diena galvojau aj taves nera pabandysiu kaska pats..
<FaK> Tau gi rasiau :)
<FaK> Dabar vel persirasysiu taves nebus..
<zatan> duok teamviewry
<FaK> Gerai.
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-22
<bugo> hi there
<FaK> Sveiki.
<FaK> zatan, nieko neismastei kas del tu RAM galetu but? :D
<FaK> Gal kas zino kaip galeciau ijunkti Hardware Spartinima?
<vkkr> sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-23
<Netas3k> Sveiki cia yra kas nors?
<Netas3k> hello?
<Netas3k> ei ar cia kas yra?
<zatan> tiap
<Netas3k> zatan as cia esu kad pasiklausciau apie natty release party
<Netas3k> ar jis yra nemokamas?ir ar galima ateiti 13 meciui
<zatan> Netas3k, laukiami visi zmones :) daugiau informacijos gali gauti kai pasirodys AivarasK
<Netas3k> o tai jis nemokamas...nes labai noreciau ateiti
<zatan> Netas3k,  tai ateik ir nevarzyk saves :) Ar jis mokamas ar nea, neturiu informacijos, bet jaj niekur nedingsi galiu suzinoti :)
<Netas3k> dar iki 14:40 tikrai busiu
<Netas3k> :)
<zatan> ok
<Netas3k> tai nieks nezino ar natty release party yra mokamas ar ne?
<zatan> Netas3k,  man dar neatrashe, bet manau 90% kad nemokamas :)
<Netas3k> o tu zatan atvyksi i ta party?
<Netas3k> ir visi kiti ar busit?
<zatan> ne, as ne LT
<Netas3k> aisku...
<Netas3k> o gal zinai kiek truks mazdaug?
<zatan> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=207273572630933
<Netas3k> man reikia vilniuje
<Netas3k> later einu namo...
#ubuntu-lt 2011-04-24
<Puminis> sveiki esat kas
<Puminis> Esat kas?
<Netas3k> Sveiki yra cia kas?
<Netas3k> Ei?
#ubuntu-lt 2016-04-19
<puminis> Sveiki
<izimh> labas
<puminis> Gal patartumet kas koki ssd pirkti jau trecia diena niekaip neissirenku ;/
<sirex> puminis: o per kokią jungtį norėsi jungti SSD?
<puminis> sata
<puminis> I nesiojamo kompo vidu desiu
<sirex> Tada matyt reikia imti didžiausios talpos ir greičiausią?
<izimh> tai kad jie visi vienodi praktiškai ;-)
<izimh> puminis, jokio skirtumo kokį pirksi
<puminis> Ta prasme i ka ziureti perkant bijau kad koki leta nusipirksiu ;/
<izimh> nėra lėtų
<sirex> puminis: dažniausiai lėtos būna tik jungtys, jei jungtis greita, tai ssd irgi bus greitas.
<puminis> Maciau 500mb/s nuskaitymo greitis buna o kiti apie 2000mb/s
<sirex> Šiaip aš taip pat neturiu supratimo, kuris ssd geras, kuris blogas.
<puminis> Bet kazkokie ilgi tie greiti atrodo
<puminis> Kazin ar i laptopa tilps
<izimh> jokio skirtumo
<izimh> visi jie greiti
<puminis> http://www.1a.lt/kompiuteriu_komponentai_tinklo_produktai/atmintis_hdd_ir_ssd/kietieji_diskai_ssd/samsung_sm951_ssd_256gb_m2_pcie_mzvpv256hdgl00000
<izimh> 2000mb/s ?
<izimh> rimtai?
<izimh> ;-)
<sirex> Aš tai planuoju dėti du diskus, vieną hdd, kitą ssd. ssd dėsiu į M.2 lizdą. Be to, ssd galima įsidėti vietoje cd/dvd-romo.
<sirex> Tiksliau cd/dvd-romo atveju, hdd dedamas vietoj cd, nes cd turi lėtesnę jungtį, o ssd dedamas vientoj hdd.
<izimh> tai senas laptopas labai jei ssd nėra
<puminis> Prikau nuardyta stiprei be hhd, pakrovejo, baterijos
<puminis> Nera labai senas a8 kazkoks procesorius stovi
<sirex> puminis: tavo nuorodoje yra ssd jungiamas per M.2 jungtį, per SATA neprisijungs.
<puminis> blem ;/
<izimh> per kokią m2 jungtį ;-))
<izimh> pcie
<puminis> Laptopai aisku neturi ?
<sirex> M.2 būna įvairių dydžių, šiuo atveju yra PCIE dydis.
<sirex> Dar būna 2242 variantas.
<sirex> puminis: M.2 tipai ir palaikomi laptopai: http://www.mydigitaldiscount.com/m.2-ngff-ssd-compatibility-list.html
<izimh> nu tai yra tik sata ir pcie
<izimh> 2 jungtys
<sirex> There are two types of M.2 NGFF SSDs, SATA and PCI-e, offered in 30mm, 42mm, 60mm, 80mm, and 110mm sizes.
<izimh> nu tai čia ir taip aišku gi
<sirex> not to be confused with mSATA  	drives
<izimh> o būna laptopų su pcie?
<puminis> ciuju su laptopu i fortaka nueisiu ir nusipirksiu
<sirex> puminis: manau toks variantas bus „saugiausias“ :)
<sirex> izimh: panašu, kad jungčių yra penkios.
<izimh> tai dydžiai
<sirex> Su mSATA, šešios.
<izimh> gal 5
<sirex> Na taip, nusipirkęs netinkamo dydžio, galėsi dėti ssd diską į stalčių.. :)
<izimh> nu tai jo
<izimh> dyd-ių tai daug yra
<izimh> bet pačios jungtys tai sata ir pcie
<izimh> o msata
<izimh> tai čia laptopinė?
<sirex> Kažkur skaičiau, kad iš pradžių buvo mSATA, o po to mSATA pakeitė M.2.
<izimh> Å¡iais laikais sunku labai be ssd ;-0
<sirex> M.2 replaces the mSATA standard, which uses the PCI Express Mini Card physical card layout and connectors.
<sirex> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M.2
<mgedmin> kažkada būdavo geri SSD (intel) ir visoks šlamštas (vis kiti)
<mgedmin> kažin, kaip šiais laikais?
<izimh> samsungo geri
<izimh> evo serijos
 * mgedmin susigooglina http://www.anandtech.com/show/9799/best-ssds
<izimh> bet realiai tai jie visi vienodi ;-)
<izimh> kuo jis ten geresnis gali būt ar ne
<izimh> greičiai tokie pat
<izimh> garantijos po 5 metus
<izimh> ;-))
<mgedmin> aš tai klausiu, nes kažkada jie nebuvo vienodi
<izimh> tai čia labai seniai kai tik prasidėjo jie
<mgedmin> ne visi firmwarai su erase blokų fragmentacija gerai susidorodavo
<izimh> tai byrėjo
<izimh> ;-)
<mgedmin> senas aš, prisimenu tuos laikus
<izimh> jo -5 metai
<izimh> atgal
<mgedmin> turiu asus eeepc 900 kurio ssd praurbinta skylė nuo ubuntu ext3
<izimh> +-
<izimh> ;-)
<mgedmin> ir Å¡iaip ten ne ssd o tragedija buvo
<izimh> na taip
<izimh> ir dar kainavo tais laikais nesveikus pinigus
<izimh> ir jo
<izimh> intelio buvo tie stabiliausi
<izimh> kiek pamenu
<izimh> bet tai sunku dabar be ssd
<sirex> O kokia failų sistemą naudojant ant ssd?
<sirex> ext4 ar kažką ypatingo?
<izimh> tai jokio skirtumo nėra
<izimh> tai ext4
<izimh> ir ntfs ;-)
<sirex> Skaitosi, kad kuo mažiau rašoma į ssd, tuo jis ilgiau tarnauja.
 * mgedmin naudoja ext4
<izimh> aj nu
<izimh> pas mane ant disko 60tb r/w
<izimh> kur jam ilgiau tarnaut
<mgedmin> aš girdėjau, kad šiais laikais SSD ilgaamžiškumas panašus į paprasto kieto disko
<izimh> ir 2 metai garantijos dar
<izimh> jop
<izimh> ilgesnis dar
<izimh> realiai
<mgedmin> va kai buvo crappy firmware write levelingas (kaip kad mano Asus eeepc), tada ext3 žurnalo vietoje atsirasdavo skylė
<mgedmin> po kelių mėnesių
<izimh> nu tai čia visada tai būna
<izimh> kai išleidžia hw naują
<izimh> ;-)
<izimh> kaip ir su vaizdo plokštėm
<izimh> geriau naujausios nepirkti
<izimh> bent pusę metų
<izimh> ;-0)
<izimh> ir dar labai gerai kad jie garsų neskleidžia jokių
<izimh> tik kaina kandžiojasi
<izimh> visdar
<puminis> speju ir baterija ilgiau laikytu
#ubuntu-lt 2016-04-20
<mgedmin> vadinas ubuntu 16.06 pasirodys sekmadienį?  kad man visas pirmadienis sueitų upgreidui ir neišvengiamam postupgrade problemų sprendimui? ;)
<sirex> mgedmin: kaip tai pirmadienį? Maniau, kad rytoj.
<mgedmin> o, tikrai?  kodėl aš susapnavau, kad 24-tą?
<mgedmin> wheee
#ubuntu-lt 2016-04-21
<sirex> Å iandien Ubuntu 16.04 diena! :)
<sirex> Panašu, kad jau yra įkelta 16.04 versija, tik dar nepaskelbta: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<sirex> Jau yra ir Ubuntu Gnome: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/16.04/release/
<izimh> 3.18 ten gnome
<izimh> ?
<mgedmin> taip
<mgedmin> 3.20 greičiausiai bus PPA po savaitės ar kelių
<mgedmin> oi, jau yra
<mgedmin> nors ten daug paketų su versijomis 3.19.92 ir pan.
<sirex> mgedmin: Å¡itas ppa: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3 ?
<mgedmin> ne, gretimas (gnome3-staging)
<mgedmin> tik jei nori gnome3-staging tai reikia ir gnome3 irgi įjungti
<mgedmin> dėl cdimages, aš gal palauksiu announcemento
<mgedmin> jie, kiek suprantu dabar testuoja
<mgedmin> o gal ką tik baigė testuoti :)
<mgedmin> #ubuntu-release kanale: -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial Final] has been marked as ready
<izimh> man tai su ubuntu gnome klaviatūra pjovė grybą
<izimh> perjungimas
<izimh> kai 3 kalbos buvo
<izimh> tai balažino belenkaip perjunginėdavo
<izimh> ne eilės tvarka
<izimh> ;-)
<mgedmin> sako, CD image jau paruošti, bet upgreidai dar neveikia
<mgedmin> laukia, kol archyve paketai su bugfixu sumigruos, kur reikia
<izimh> o jūs švariai diegsit ar upgrade darysit?
<sirex> Aš jau atsisiunčiau ir įsirašiau į atmintuką, vakare darysiu fresh install.
 * mgedmin visad upgradina -- diegia tik kai perka nauja (didesnį) kietą diską 
<izimh> aš tai galvoju dabar ubuntu ar ubuntu gnome
<izimh> ;-)
 * sirex visada daro fresh install, palikdamas neformatuotą ir pravalytą /home
#ubuntu-lt 2016-04-22
<izimh> sveiki, na ir kaip 16.04? ;-)
<sirex> Awesome! Vakar įsidiegiau, diegimas į SSD diską užtruko 15 minučių, iš jų 10 minučių rankinis darbas dėliojant disko skirsnius ir nurodant kitus parametrus.
<sirex> Kadangi prieš tai naudojau Ubuntu Gnome 14.04, tai po perėjimo prie 16.04 radau daug pasikeitimų.
<sirex> mgedmin: o tu SSD diske darai swap skirsnį ar iš vis jo nedarai?
<mgedmin> be swapo ubuntu per greitai užsilenkia :(
<mgedmin> turiu 8 GB swap particiją
<sirex> SSD diske?
<mgedmin> taip
<sirex> AÅ¡ irgi pasidariau 1G swap, kadangi turiu 16G RAM.
 * mgedmin pavydi
<mgedmin> bet šiap 1 GB kažkaip nerimtai atrodo :)
<mgedmin> va pas mane 8 GB RAM ir 8 GB SWAP -- tai RAM visad būna 4 GB užimti programų, 4 GB disko kešo, o swapo užimtumas irgi svyruoja apie 4 GB, kartais išauga iki 7
<izimh> o paupgreidinot iki 3.20 gnome?
<sirex> Pas mane darbo kompiuteryje irgi 8G RAM, bet Swap tik 1G, bet dėl to nesusidūriau su jokiom problemom.
<mgedmin> tau gerai
<sirex> izimh: aš dar ne.
<mgedmin> aš iš pradžių bandžiau išvis be swap gyventi, bet pradėjo užsilenkinėti kompas
<mgedmin> nepagaunu, kas pas mane visą ramą suryja
<mgedmin> įtariu kokį nors memory leaką kokiame nors kernelio video draiveryje
<mgedmin> nes pagal top žiūrint į procesų sunaudojamą atmintį man niekaip nesusisumuoja
<sirex> mistery of ram usage.. :)
<izimh> the latest stable release is Ubuntu GNOME 15.10.
<izimh> hmz
<mgedmin> "Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 LTS is here!" https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2016-April/003913.html
<mgedmin> whee man upgrade'as užstrigo per vidurį
<mgedmin> kažkur ties 16% update-manageris nustojo ką nors daryti
<mgedmin> um, gali būti mano kaltė: paspaudžiau ctrl+shift+i, kad pažiūrėčiau su gtk+ inspektorium, ką tas langas daro
<mgedmin> $%!@%!@ pasiupgradinsiu per valandą, negi kas nors gali sugriūti?
<mgedmin> prakeiktas smalsumas
<izimh> ;-)
#ubuntu-lt 2016-04-23
<puminis> Sveiki, gal patartumet kokia programa per kuria galeciau imest i usb win7 setupa
<puminis> ta prasme kad galeciau per usb i hdd win7 isimest
<izimh> iš linux?
<izimh> tau reik flashiuką įsirašyti?
<izimh> kuris bootinasi?
<puminis> juoo
<puminis> joo
<izimh> nori rašyti iš windowsų ar iš linux?
<puminis> is linux
<izimh> http://www.unixmen.com/winusb-create-windows-startup-usb-disks-ubuntu/
<izimh> tik prieš rašydamas
<izimh> suformatuok usb rankiniu būdu su gparted
<puminis> i fat32?
<izimh> ntfs
<puminis> Dekui meginsiu :))
<izimh> o kodėl ne windows 10
<izimh> o 7?
<puminis> koda turiu 7
<puminis> Tai daugiau updeitinsiu i 10
<puminis> wget https://launchpad.net/~colingille/+archive/freshlight/+files/winusb_1.0.11+saucy1_i386.deb
<puminis> Kur issisaugojo?
<izimh> ten kur randies
<izimh> ten ir išsaugojo
<puminis> dekui :)
<puminis> Ir del bit 64bit procesoriaus jei tik pora gb ram apsimoka rasyt 64bit windowsus?
<izimh> nu kažin kaip veikia windowsai su 2gb ramo :(
<puminis> Chebra niekaip nepaleidziu ant 15.10 winusb ;/
<izimh> o kaip leidi?
<puminis> Tai isirasiau
<puminis> ir per winusb nuoroda
<puminis> ir nieko neveikia
<izimh> parašyk terminale winusb
<puminis> net klaidos neismeta
<puminis> tai nebus su grafika
<puminis> jei winusb parasysiu
<izimh> o koks tau skirtumas?
<puminis> tuoj parasysiu kokia klaida ismeta
<puminis> per terminala
<puminis> vooo kopijuoja
<puminis> pagaliau
<puminis> ant pradziu errora ismesdavo kazkoki
<izimh> o suformatavai flashiuką?
<izimh> kaip sakiau
<puminis> joo ntfs
<puminis> per gparted
<izimh> tai rašo jau į flashiuką?
<puminis> joo :))
<izimh> tik užtruks netrumpai
<puminis> Vien del odin programos rasausi
<izimh> dėl ko?
<puminis> per heimdall neiseina perasyt ragelio ;/
<izimh> blet
<izimh> ką jūs ten darot
<izimh> kažkokie sulaužyti laptopai
<izimh> perrašymai ragelių
<izimh> neturit ką veikt
<puminis> Uzlinko telefonas tiesiog
<izimh> tai nusipirk normalų ir neužlinkinės
<puminis> :D
<puminis> Tai geriau jau per 10min persirasysiu ir rami galva bus :))
<izimh> jo
<izimh> per 10 minučių
<puminis> O tai ilgiau tipo trunka samsunga perasyt?
<izimh> tai tu windowsus rašaisi jau 3 valandas
<izimh> nežinau
<puminis> Nu neiskaitant windowsu :D
<izimh> samsungų nenaudoju
<izimh> nenaudoju telefonų kur ką nors perrašinėt reik
<izimh> aš net nesuvokiu kam tai daryti reik
<puminis> Tai iphonai irgi buna kad uzkimba ;]
<izimh> tai nuresetini ir viskas
<izimh> kam ką nors perrašinėt?
<puminis> Nepadeda
<puminis> Meginau
<izimh> nepasakok tik
<puminis> As rimtau tau
<izimh> aš irgi rimtai
<puminis> Meginau nuresint vistiek ant samsung logo pastringa
<izimh> dar į kokį vogtą
<izimh> nes kur tu normalų nusipirksi
<izimh> ;-0)
<puminis> Kodel iskart vogtas ?
<izimh> todėl kad pas tave visi tokie
<izimh> tai kur nusipirkai laptopą
<puminis> Ir kodel taip manai?
<izimh> tai telefoną
<izimh> todėl kad tu viską dėvėtą perki
<izimh> ;-)
<puminis> Tai kad ant puse kainos pigiau :))
<izimh> nu tai aš tau ir daviau atsakymą
<izimh> kodėl pas tave nieks neveikia
<puminis> :D
<puminis> Dekui uz pagalba ;]
<izimh> už kokią?
<puminis> nu uz programos pavadinima
<izimh> tai gal dar neįrašys
<izimh> nesidžiaug taip ;-)
<puminis> Nes ir usb ciuju vogtas :DD
<izimh> ne
<izimh> nes tu pvz ant tiek buvai protingas ir rašei su paprastu useriu
<izimh> ;-)
<puminis> tipo sudo nedarasiau?
<izimh> jo
<puminis> nu ir su ir be buvau megines
<puminis> ta pati beda buvo
<izimh> tai ką tau ten rašė?
<puminis> kazkoke vapsie ne i tema klaida mete
<izimh> visos klaidos į temą
<izimh> nėra nė vienos klaidos ne į temą
<puminis> Mounting...
<puminis> mount: /dev/loop0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<puminis> Copying...
<puminis> Installing grub...
<puminis> grub-install: error: More than one install device?.
<puminis> Error occured !
<puminis> Syncing...
<puminis> cia viskas tvarkoje?
<izimh> baigė darbą jau?
<puminis> Syncing...
<puminis> Cleaning...
<puminis> Umounting and removing '/media/winusb_iso_1461423955_5997'...
<puminis> Umounting and removing '/media/winusb_target_1461423955_5997'...
<puminis> puminis@puminis-N102:~$
<puminis> Nu meginu restartint gal uzbootins
<izimh> o su kokia komanda tu jį rašei?
<puminis> sudo winusb --install (win vieta) (usb vieta)
<izimh> yra kita dar komanda
<izimh> matei?
<izimh> kur format
<puminis> Joo bet nesuformatuodavo
<puminis> Pakibdavo ant formatavimo
<izimh> ant procentų pakibdavo?
<puminis> 30¬ pralaukiau
<puminis> Formating... rasydavo ir viskas
<izimh> procentus turi rodyt
<puminis> Nerode ;/ Koki pusvalandi palikes buvau
<izimh> tai tokia eilutė
<izimh> formating ir viskas?
<puminis> Taip
<izimh> nežinau
<izimh> man viskas veikdavo
<izimh> tik ilgai laukt reikėdavo
<puminis> Ant kurios versijos megindavai?
<izimh> jokio skirtumo
<puminis> na supratau gerai meginu instaliuot windowsus
<puminis> nu pz kai nesiseka
<puminis> unknow grub raso ar kazkaip panasiai
<puminis> db1 is not special block !
<puminis> puminis@puminis-N102:~$ sudo winusb --format '/media/puminis/9814-2DBE/Windows 7 all versions/Windows 7 Sp1 All Versions x86(32Bit).iso' /dev/sdb1
<puminis> Formating device...
<puminis> Gal kas ideju kokiu :/
<izimh> nu tai tegu formatina
<izimh> lauk
<puminis> nu ok
<puminis>  vis dar nieko ;/
<izimh> palauk nu
<puminis> Nera kito budo irasyt ta iso faila?
<puminis> Nes ciuju cia nieko ir nebus
<izimh> yra
<izimh> gali su dd įrašyti
<izimh> bet ne faktas kad veiks ;-)
<puminis> dd?
<izimh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-windows-iso-to-a-usb-device
<izimh> nu pasinaudok tu bent kartais paieška
<sirex> Gal būt iš čia esančių, kas nors naudoja Telegram? https://telegram.org/
<sirex> ubuntu-lt grupė Telegram tinkle: https://telegram.me/joinchat/C4kVLAdBLbJdBXZGJK_yFA
<puminis> unknow filesystem raso ;/
<puminis> Ta pati ka ir su winusb
<izimh> nu nežinau tuomet
<izimh> yra tų būdų įrašyt
<puminis> Tai kad puse dienos vargstu
<izimh> nu tai vargsti
<izimh> man išvis klausimas kam tu tą linux naudoji ;-)
<izimh> ir ar reikia tau jo?
<puminis> Tai i metus karta as isvis ta kompa isijungiu :)
<puminis> Tai nera skirtumo ar per windows ar per linu filma ziuresiu :)
<puminis> O del windowsu ciuju nieko nebus
<izimh> gali pabandyti dar su unetbootin rašyti
<puminis> Neveikia meginau jau
<izimh> o tas flashiukas aplamai geras?
<puminis> Geras :) esu ne karta is jo rases windowsus :)
<izimh> nes man nebūdavo jokių problemų su winusb
<sirex> puminis: o kokia failų sistema flašiuke?
<puminis> ntfs
<sirex> Matyt tame ir problema, ar bandei fat?
<izimh> su ntfs rašosi normaliai
<puminis> per winusb su fat nemeginau
<izimh> tai pabandyk kad ramiai miegotum
<izimh> ir galvotum kad viską padarei
<puminis> pameginsiu :) o del winusb nesuvokiu kodel tik per terminala atidaro
<izimh> bet taigi Å¡iandien instalinau ubuntu gnome
<izimh> toks fail installas
<izimh> kad žiauru
<izimh> ;-))
<izimh> jie patys netestuoja turbūt installo
<sirex> izimh: aš prieš kelias ubuntu gnome įsidiegiau, jokių problemų nebuvo.
<sirex> prieš kelias dienas*
<izimh> tu dėjai varnas pradžioje
<izimh> kad tau driverius su licenzijom sudėtų?
<sirex> Kad atsiųstų kodekus ir atnaujinimus?
<izimh> jo
<sirex> Dėjau.
<izimh> nu tai va
<izimh> šiandien off kažkoks serveris
<izimh> iš kurio kažkokius ms fontus siunčia
<izimh> ir viskas
<izimh> pakimba
<sirex> Aišku.
<izimh> loadina ir loadina
<izimh> o nori dar geresnį bajerį?
<izimh> ;-))
<izimh> turi dar tą flashiuką
<izimh> ?
<izimh> su install
<sirex> Turiu.
<izimh> tai pabandyk pracheakint ar jis geras
<izimh> kai siūlo
<izimh> pratestuot
<izimh> ir tau ras du dalykus blogus
<izimh> ;-))
<izimh> kurie ale nesutampa
<izimh> reikės sekančio lts palaukt gal tuomet jau ne taip baisu desktope linux naudot bus ;-)
<puminis> puminis@puminis-N102:~$ sudo winusb --install '/home/puminis/Darbastalis/Windows 7 Sp1 All Versions x86(32Bit).iso' /dev/sdb1
<puminis> Mounting...
<puminis> mount: /dev/loop0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<puminis> Copying...
<puminis> mv: cannot move ‘/media/winusb_target_1461435092_2007/BOOT’ to a subdirectory of itself, ‘/media/winusb_target_1461435092_2007/boot/BOOT’
<puminis> Error occured !
<puminis> Syncing...
<puminis> Cleaning...
<puminis> Umounting and removing '/media/winusb_iso_1461435092_2007'...
<puminis> Umounting and removing '/media/winusb_target_1461435092_2007'...
<puminis> puminis@puminis-N102:~$
<puminis> Cia viskas tvarkoje? :)
<izimh> viskas tvarkoje bus kai parašys jog suinstalino grub ;-)
<izimh> aj
<izimh> pabandyk ne per sudo
<izimh> o su root paleisti
<puminis> Ta pacia komanda tik su root vietoje sudo?
<izimh> ne
<izimh> moki prie root prisijungt?
<puminis> hmm
<puminis> ne neteko
<izimh> sudo passwd
<izimh> kai padarysi sakyk
<puminis> padariau
<izimh> su -
<puminis> padariau
<puminis> ismete root :)
<izimh> dabar suformatuok flashiuką su gparted
<puminis> i fat32 ar ntfs?
<izimh> aš rašiausi sau su ntfs
<puminis> na tada meginu i ntfs
<izimh> ir paleisk installą iš root
<izimh> be jokių sudo
<puminis> Gerai :)
<izimh> tiesiog iš to terminalo kur rašo kad tu root
<izimh> jei nepavyks tai pabandyk su tuo kur prie install dar format
<izimh> 2 komanda winusb
<izimh> aš nepamenu su kuria rašiausi
<puminis> Na su install meginu jau :)
<izimh> bet jei nepavyks viską padaryt tą patį dar su format
<puminis> Gerai :))
<izimh> bet daugiau to root niekur nenaudok geriau
<izimh> nu kaip?
<puminis> pameginau botint ta pacia klaida meta
<izimh> o kai surašė
<izimh> kokias klaidas metė?
<puminis> home/puminis/Darbastalis/Windows 7 Sp1 All Versions x86(32Bit).iso' /dev/sdb1
<puminis> <puminis> Mounting...
<puminis> <puminis> mount: /dev/loop0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<puminis> <puminis> Copying...
<puminis> <puminis> Installing grub...
<puminis> <puminis> grub-install: error: More than one install device?.
<izimh> okay
<puminis> oot@puminis-N102:~# winusb --install '/home/puminis/Darbastalis/Windows 7 Sp1 All Versions x86(32Bit).iso' /dev/sdb1
<puminis> Mounting...
<puminis> mount: /dev/loop0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<puminis> Copying...
<puminis> Installing grub...
<puminis> grub-install: error: More than one install device?.
<puminis> Error occured !
<izimh> dabar suformatink
<puminis> Syncing...
<puminis> Cleaning...
<izimh> su gparted
<puminis> Umounting and removing '/media/winusb_iso_1461436364_5788'...
<puminis> Umounting and removing '/media/winusb_target_1461436364_5788'...
<puminis> root@puminis-N102:~#
<izimh> ir tą patį su format padaryk
<izimh> ir turėtų įrašyti
<puminis> formating device ir niekas nesikeicia ir vvel ;/
<izimh> nu tu palauk
<puminis> vis dar nieko ;/
<izimh> o tai ką tau rašo
<izimh> ?
<izimh> procentus rodo?
<izimh> kokia paskutinė eilutė
<izimh> ?
<puminis> Formating
<puminis> ir viskas
<izimh> kas viskas?
<izimh> jokių procentų nerodo?
#ubuntu-lt 2017-04-22
<arunas> sweiki
<arunas> reikia pagalbos
<arunas> del wifi
<arunas> kas zino kaip nustatyti rankiniu budu wifi
<defrag> linuxe?
<arunas> jo ubunte
<arunas> as zinau kaip bet kaip man nezinan passvordo suzinoti ta reikiama modemo numeri
<arunas> koks irkas geriausi naudoti ant linux?
<defrag> kokia varškė skaniausia?
<arunas> namine :)
<arunas> mociutes :)
